# Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!!



## esope (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour prendre le contrepied total du fil des plus belles photos je propose à tous les photographes amateurs, passionné, expert, professionnel, bref tous les gens qui prennent des photos de donner un aperçu de leur talent de "loser"  en postant "des photos que quand tu la montre tout le monde fait baaaaah!!"  .
Car il faut le dire CA ARRIVE A TOUT LE MONDE, et personnellement j'aime bien voir les photos ratées, j'y trouve une certaine esthètique...
Donc mesdames et messieurs faites vous plaisir et n'ayez plus honte de vos photos    

Pour ouvrir le bal voici ce que je propose:






aucune mise au point, complètement floue à cause de l'expo longue, mais j'aime l'ambiance qui s'en dégage... 

Bon ben au suivant comme dirais l'autre.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2005)

Là photo que tu nous présentes, tu l'as trouve sympa donc pas besoin d'ouvrir un nouveau thread qui sera moins visible.
Dans "vos plus belle photo", ce qui compte, c'est que toi tu la trouves sympa.
Bref, pas convaincu de l'intérêt de ce thread mais je te laisse le bénéfice du doute  on verra ce que ça donnera.  
Peut-être que je me trompe et que certains membres aimeront poster ici.


----------



## macmarco (1 Janvier 2006)

En fait, ça pourrait s'appeler "Vos plus belles photos ratées", quoi.  
A voir à l'usage, effectivement.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2006)

Elle est nulle cette photo.





 :rateau:


----------



## al02 (1 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle est nulle cette photo.
> :rateau:



Je dirais même plus, elle est ratée !!


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

moi j'aime bien   (le petit emmerdeur qui repond pas comme les autres)


----------



## guigus31 (13 Janvier 2006)

domage qu'il y ait pas plus de monde ici... pourtant ca partait d'une bonne idée! puisque c'est ca je poste ma "photo ratée" du jour...


----------



## guigus31 (13 Janvier 2006)

une de plus pour la route..


----------



## guigus31 (13 Janvier 2006)

genial ton lustre pic! moche et kitch a souhait!! une autre! une autre!!!


----------



## esope (13 Janvier 2006)

> une de plus pour la route..



si tu ne l'as pas fait exprès c'est vrai qu'elle est ratée sinon moi j'trouve ça plutôt cool, à une époque j'en faisait plein des comme ça (ça peut faire des beaux fond d'écrans 


et celle là elle est pas ratée?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> et celle là elle est pas ratée?



c'est pas possible! tu l'as fait expres nan?  

  :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne l'as pas fait exprès c'est vrai qu'elle est ratée sinon moi j'trouve ça plutôt cool, à une époque j'en faisait plein des comme ça (ça peut faire des beaux fond d'écrans
> 
> 
> et celle là elle est pas ratée?



Si c'est ta maman, si.


----------



## esope (13 Janvier 2006)

en fait c'est même pas le chat qui a bougé mais moi qui me suis cassé la gueule...:rose:  



> pour la mienne ci-dessous, tout est de ma faute : le flash est complètement absorbé par des pierres sur la gauche  mais... ... le résultat est quand même intéressant (pour moi)



c'est vrai c'est marrant mais avec mon ibook suivant comment j'incline l'écran j'la vois ou j'la vbois pas... c'est comme sur les boîtes de chocapic...


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'à la base, l'idée du topic était de poster ses photos ques LES AUTRES trouventy ratées. Mais que vous, VOUS AIMEZ bien. Si c'est pour poster toutes vos photos les plus moches, je vois pas bien l'intérêt !!! Ou alors expliquez pourquoi vous, vous la trouvez réussie... Pour l'instant, j'en voie aucune de "sympa", "réussie" ne pouvant pas être le mot ici !


----------



## guigus31 (14 Janvier 2006)

le but c'est de poster des photos moches ou ratées qu'on trouve soit meme moches et qui sont effectivement ratées mais qu'on aime bien quand meme, enfin c'est comme ca que j'ai compris le truc je me plante peut etre..; c'est vrais que c'est un peu tordu comme fil, sans jeu de mot, mais bon ca peu aussi etre marant..


----------



## ziomlechat (12 Février 2006)

Faisait froid (flemme de sortir), je l'ai prise à travers la vitre, le flash s'est déclenché, résultat :


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Beau travail


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2006)

ziomlechat a dit:
			
		

> Faisait froid (flemme de sortir), je l'ai prise à travers la vitre, le flash s'est déclenché, résultat :




héhéhéhéhéhhé, j'adore.


----------



## yvos (13 Février 2006)

je vous cache pas que j'étais vraiment vert de laisser trainer mes doigts comme ça


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vous cache pas que j'étais vraiment vert de laisser trainer mes doigts comme ça



T'as qu'à dire que c'est sonny qui est passé devant juste au moment où tu prenais la photo.


----------



## ficelle (13 Février 2006)

j'aime bien les photos de concert ratées...


----------



## ikiki (13 Février 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les photos de concert ratées...



Genre ça... 





Même si elle est loupée, l'effet est original


----------



## ficelle (14 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Même si elle est loupée, l'effet est original



beurk... bravo !


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vous cache pas que j'étais vraiment vert de laisser trainer mes doigts comme ça




N'empêche, comme ça elle est chouette :


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)

À quand la clinique pour les cas qui ne sont absolument pas désespérés ?  Ikiki j'aime beaucoup ta photo manquée


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

c'est l'hallu ce truc :afraid: mais comment est-ce possible!?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> À quand la clinique pour les cas qui ne sont absolument pas désespérés ?


Belle utilisation du tampon de duplication


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle utilisation du tampon de duplication



Merci


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)

Et ratée comme ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Message vBulletinVous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à alan.a.​


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et ratée comme ça ?



TibomonG4, à toi de jouer


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4, à toi de jouer


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



et voilà, à cause de vos conneries, je suis convoqué chez le boss dans une heure parce qu'il m'a vu éclater de rire comme un con devant mon écran rouge :love:


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)




----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

tout doucement, on se rapproche d'un photo conforme à ce que j'ai vu...manquent encore les litchis, et on y est


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

La drogue c'est mal.


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)




----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

on a dit pas de caricatures !


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)

Ce que je ne m'explique pas, c'est ce que tu faisais là bas avec madame antoine.D !!


----------



## SFONE (14 Février 2006)

HAHAHA !
Vous me faites trop rire !  

Allez voici une photo que j'aime et que le gens normaux n'aiment pas ! 

/////////////////////////////////////






////////////////////////////////

Il y a du grain, le cadrage n'est pas pro, le ciel est monochrome, bref ce n'est pas une carte postale mais je l'aime bien...

.


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> HAHAHA !
> Vous me faites trop rire !
> 
> Allez voici une photo que j'aime et que le gens normaux n'aiment pas !
> ...




Hé bien moi aussi je l'aime bien.


----------



## ficelle (14 Février 2006)

c'etait pas gagné, dans le 9-3....


----------



## ficelle (14 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Allez voici une photo que j'aime et que le gens normaux n'aiment pas !
> .



impec  

c'est fait avec un lubitel ?


----------



## SFONE (14 Février 2006)

Non pas un lubitel ! un vieux minolta AF compact en 1999 à NewYork...
sur times square...


----------



## ficelle (15 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Non pas un lubitel ! un vieux minolta AF compact en 1999 à NewYork...
> sur times square...



tu devrais peut etre changer d'amis


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Allez voici une photo que j'aime et que le gens normaux n'aiment pas !
> 
> .


Wouah! Au contraire je la trouve géniale!  
Ca doit pas etre facile a faire expres


----------



## richard-deux (15 Février 2006)

Voilà des photos ratées mais que je trouve belles.  

Les photos de concerts sont une mine d'or de photos ratées (enfin, chez moi).


----------



## benao (15 Février 2006)

tout pareil, les photos de concert sont un vrai casse-tete quand on a qu'un modeste apn, masi bon, parfois c'est joli, meme si on comprend pas tout : :love:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas ratée celle-là :rateau: :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

En fait, la pianiste s'appelle Ellekari Larsson du groupe The Tiny.


----------



## Pizouit (18 Février 2006)

c'est celle que j'essaie d'envoyer en pièce jointe mais bon ça marche pas, comment on fait ?


----------



## Pizouit (18 Février 2006)

explicaton
cette assiette de bouffe c'est un truc que j'avais commandé au resto, ça avait l'air si bon à manger que j'a voulu le conserver pour la postérité avant de me l'envoyer, c'est nul  mais bon...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

Euh là c'est pas la photo qui est loupée... C'est le repas   :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Mon bouquet de St Valentin, 24 roses :love: 
Prises avec ma WebCam,..je n'ai pas d'APN 
L'exposition  à contre jour c'est fait exprès


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



:mouais: 



Ca va on fait ce qu'on peut j'suis pas une PROFESSIONNELLE MOI....


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)

j'ai oublié de mettre ce smiley:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublié de mettre ce smiley:


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Ha tient tant que j'y suis je devrais plutot poster ça ici...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

Ce threat est délirant.... 

voici une photo... c'est un mystère pour moi...... aucun montage...


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Février 2006)

malakyto a dit:
			
		

> Ce threat est délirant....
> 
> voici une photo... c'est un mystère pour moi...... aucun montage...



Peut être une pelloche exposée deux fois, avec un décallage à la mise en place dans l'appareil ... 
Ca arrive lorsque l'on croit q'une pelloche est vierge...

J'adore


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Peut être une pelloche exposée deux fois, avec un décallage à la mise en place dans l'appareil ...
> Ca arrive lorsque l'on croit q'une pelloche est vierge...
> 
> J'adore




Oui, c'est forcément ça. 

Sympa comme résultat, c'est vrai.


----------



## donatello (23 Février 2006)

Tiens, moi aussi j'ai des photos qui échappent au sens artistique de mes proches. Il va sans doute falloir que je change de proches ou bien que j'apprenne la photo... 


Celle-ci :





Un magnifique par-terre de feuilles mortes qui laisse mes contemporains désespérément froids. 

Celle-la :





Une audacieuse composition dont je veux bien reconnaître que l'exposition est à revoir mais qui n'en dégage pas moins une certaine poésie... 

Ou encore celle-ci :





Une sorte d'aubade chantée à la gent avicole qui a tant besoin de notre solidarité en ces moments difficiles...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

Il est nul, ce thread, finalement il n'y a presque que des photo sympas !



En fait, il faudrait peut-être que chacun détail les reproches que lui ont fait ben... ses proches. Non?
Et les conseils qu'il souhaterait éventuellement 




			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha tient tant que j'y suis je devrais plutot poster ça ici...



Mignonne, allons voir si la rose ce matin...



			
				donatello a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi j'ai des photos qui échappent au sens artistique de mes proches. Il va sans doute falloir que je change de proches ou bien que j'apprenne la photo...



Fais comme moi : un peu des deux


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2006)

Je serai curieux de voir une photo réussie avec ce sujet. C'est au Panthéon. Ca bouge tout le temps, c'est super contrasté avec le fond... Bref, une immense frustration.


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

héhé, c'était l'année dernière avec les jonquilles et tout le toutim?  

je crois que j'ai réussi à le prendre, alors je poste pas ici


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je serai curieux de voir une photo réussie avec ce sujet. C'est au Panthéon. Ca bouge tout le temps, c'est super contrasté avec le fond... Bref, une immense frustration.
> 
> ​


Ben moi je la trouve vachement plus sympa que celle que t'as postée dans Vos Plus Belles Photos !   

Comme quoi 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> héhé, c'était l'année dernière avec les jonquilles et tout le toutim?
> 
> je crois que j'ai réussi à le prendre, alors je poste pas ici



Non non c'était ce week-end


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> héhé, c'était l'année dernière avec les jonquilles et tout le toutim?



Non c'était aussi cette année. Samedi dernier pour être précis


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je la trouve vachement plus sympa que celle que t'as postée dans Vos Plus Belles Photos !
> 
> Comme quoi
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que l'autre est super tarte quand même. 
Du coup elle fait faire valoir pour celle-ci.


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

les ravages de la myopie


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les ravages de la myopie



Elle est loin, d'être ratée, moi j'aime assez


----------



## esope (28 Mars 2006)

> les ravages de la myopie



c'est marrant à chaque j'ai les mêmes fleurs dans mon jardin et la même photo ratée...
Ca doit être une espèce de plante allergique aux appareils:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

Vieille photo prise avec un Zenith sur une pellicule 400asa et un zoom 200. Je sais, elle est franchement raté mais:

c'était mon chien, en fait il jouait (j'étais perché sur un arbre) et voulait que je descende; L'effet "qui tourne; me demandez pas :rose:

C'est bien le fil des photos ratés?


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Vieille photo prise avec un Zenith sur une pellicule 400asa et un zoom 200. Je sais, elle est franchement raté mais:
> 
> c'était mon chien, en fait il jouait (j'étais perché sur un arbre) et voulait que je descende; L'effet "qui tourne; me demandez pas :rose:
> 
> C'est bien le fil des photos ratés?




Si tout le monde poste des photos réussies, ici, ça ne va plus aller 

Moi, je la trouve classe, cette image, dommage que le tirage/scan' ne soit pas à la hauteur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

l'image a vraiment vieili; Faudrait que je retrouve la peloche. En plus je l'avais mal retaillée.

Merci


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi, je me suis un peu loupé hier. J'aime bien l'image, la pose, tout ça mais il y a LE détail qui tue dans cette image prise à la va-vite : les fringues qui trainent à gauche...  Et je ne parle pas du fond... mais c'était juste un vestaire alors forcément.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

je dois en voir plus de 1000 dans le genre qui tue (détails).


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je dois en voir plus de 1000 dans le genre qui tue (détails).



?....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

oui, je suis l'amateur très moyen qui mitraille avec son apn et qui quand il regarde ses photos remarque que ... y a souvent des détails qui gachent tout.

La pire et pourtant mimi tout plein; un chaton en arrêt devant un petit train... sac poubelle derrière :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, je suis l'amateur très moyen qui mitraille avec son apn et qui quand il regarde ses photos remarque que ... y a souvent des détails qui gachent tout.
> 
> La pire et pourtant mimi tout plein; un chaton en arrêt devant un petit train... sac poubelle derrière :rose:



Je suis dans le même cas : des tas de jolies images mais un détail qui tue... 

Celle du chien est vraiment bien, sauf le cadre peut-être. Il reste encore un peu de marge, en bas, sur le négatif ? Ce serait chouette, là il a la gueule collée contre le bord c'est le seul truc vraiment dommage.


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

faudrait voir à mettre ici des photos vraiment ratées en fait...  ...parce que là, même si le chien a la tête trop près du bord, ça a vraiment de la gueule et puis les fringues qui trainassent, là, c'est pas bien méchant..le niveau d'exigence est plus élevé que dans le fil des plus belles photos


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir à mettre ici des photos vraiment ratées en fait...  ...parce que là, même si le chien a la tête trop près du bord, ça a vraiment de la gueule et puis les fringues qui trainassent, là, c'est pas bien méchant..le niveau d'exigence est plus élevé que dans le fil des plus belles photos




vous avez déjà essayé de prendre une photo en équilibre sur un pied sur une branche d'arbre? pendant qu'un bestiau de 80 kg et 1,80m debout tente d'attrapper votre pantalon pour jouer avec vous.:love::love::love:

C'est surtout le fond en spirale que je ne comprends pas. Ca ne vient pas du scan. c'est comme ça depuis le début!:mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Ben sans faire gaffe je pense que tu visais ton clébard tout en te balançant vaguement autour de ton objectif qui lui restait dans un axe précis. Enfin je pense que c'est ça


----------



## r0m1 (29 Mars 2006)

coucou à tous,
voila une photo que personne n'aime, mais que je trouve sympa, on sent bien que la bestiole est passablement contrariée par ma présence !! C'est vrai que l'option du N&B n'est pas la meilleure idée que j'ai eu, mais bon... je trouve que ça passe... et je dois etre le seul


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> coucou à tous,
> voila une photo que personne n'aime, mais que je trouve sympa, on sent bien que la bestiole est passablement contrariée par ma présence !! C'est vrai que l'option du N&B n'est pas la meilleure idée que j'ai eu, mais bon... je trouve que ça passe... et je dois etre le seul




perso, je la trouve bien. L N&B ajoute un coté dramamtique au scorpion... un coté: après la bombe  !


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2006)

bah, niveau lecture, elles est assez illisible...  pas à cause du NB mais des contrastes...


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir à mettre ici des photos vraiment ratées en fait...  ...parce que là, même si le chien a la tête trop près du bord, ça a vraiment de la gueule et puis les fringues qui trainassent, là, c'est pas bien méchant..le niveau d'exigence est plus élevé que dans le fil des plus belles photos




En fait, ici, c'est le fil des perfectionnistes !


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2006)

Je recentre le sujet.  






Sur la route à Stockholm.


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

Ah ben en voilà un de thread qui me sied! :rose: 

Un pote dans le flou qui trouve la photo bof et moi je lui dis j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je recentre le sujet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stokholm!

j'aurai parié un manche de guitare


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

C'est pourri avec tout ce qui est derrière.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

désolé pour la taille.

En fait j'aime bien cette image et je crois qu'elle est pas mal. J'ai été trahi par le matos. C'était avant mon APN et j'ai pris ça avec un camescope en 800Kpixel. C'est de lîle en face de Ténériffe et pour une fois, on pouvait voir le sommet du volcan.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup l'effet miroir dans l'oeil du chat


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Avril 2006)

sur les conseils de macmarco je dépose ici ma maigre contribution à la vie de ce fil...


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2006)

Et la mienne... 




​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2006)

Et hop une de Glasgow.




Et pourtant c'est ce que je voulais faire.


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2006)

Deux ans après la guerre, j'essaye de faire des transparent screen. J'ai juste oublié d'ajuster le fond d'écran...





Finalement, je crois que je pourrais poster mes meilleures photos ici


----------



## Lastrada (16 Avril 2006)

Qu'est ce que je disais  :


----------



## r0m1 (18 Avril 2006)

moi je les trouve sympatoches ces photos !! 
j'aime beaucoup le concept de la premiere sur le fond d'écran, et la seconde ma plait beaucoup dans l'agencement de la photo


----------



## Lastrada (18 Avril 2006)

Bon alors, il faut que je trouve un fil "Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!!... et certaines personnes" 

Bien merci. Ca encourage. Et il faut du courage quand on lit certains *fils *:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

... et la mouette m'a dit ... dommage, essaie encore


----------



## imimi (19 Avril 2006)

Quoi ? C'est pas exactement ce que tu voulais faire ? 



Dommage, j'trouve l'effet sympatiquement sympatique moi


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? C'est pas exactement ce que tu voulais faire ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dommage, j'trouve l'effet sympatiquement sympatique moi



c'est gentil :rose: , mais je la voulais beaucoup plus nette, mieux cadrée, et lorsqu'elle décolle, elle touche légèrement l'eau avec ses ailes et ça fait des petits ronds dans l'eau ... c'est super joli mais vachement difficile à choper au bon moment ...


----------



## nico/ (21 Avril 2006)

sonic youth à la maison de la radio :


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> sonic youth à la maison de la radio :





arrrrrrrrrrgh mais je n'y crois pas une seconde!!!!!!! et tu viens me narguer en plus!!!!


----------



## nico/ (21 Avril 2006)

les photos sont (volontairement) floues, le concert était (vraiment) bien!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

oui, je sais, c'est bizarre. Mais, rie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n que du naturel


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2006)

Pas mal pour du raté  C'était juste avant de descendre en luge ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

b'jour ma reine 

Noël à Trouville et vu du balcon de l'appart de location ! Appareil appuyé sur la rambarde pour pas utiliser le flash... La couleur est suprenante mais est sortie telle quelle. Beaucoup la trouve raté:rose: Je l'aime bien.

A propos, mais c'est entre nous... merci pour tes retouches sur le cliché du chat :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> A propos, mais c'est entre nous... merci pour tes retouches sur le cliché du chat :love:


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ce petit âne glouton :


----------



## guigus31 (24 Avril 2006)

celle là au moins, personne viendra dire "mais siiii elle est pas raté t'a photo elle est meme tres bien!!!" 






Elle etait tres chouette, avec mon chat posant avec son air détachée devant l'ecran de l'ordi (et avant de bondir sur moi toutes griffes dehors...maou!)
Ben voilà je sait pas ce qu'il s'est passé mais une fois transferée sur l'ordi, boum, gros vomis gris uniforme de part et d'autre.... le reste de la carte contient des "fichiers corrompus"  j'ai pu "sauver" que celle là...


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2006)

Sale, nul, deux.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> celle là au moins, personne viendra dire "mais siiii elle est pas raté t'a photo elle est meme tres bien!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça t'apprendra à pas soigner tes cartes mémoires. Formatage ton ami !


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Celle ci je la poste ici car ce serait faire insulte à toutes les oeuvres que l'on peut trouver dans "vos plus belles photos" ... Cela dit, elle a été prise avec mon téléphone... c'est hallucinant la qualité de résolution , et encore , ce téléphone ne fait pas partie de meilleurs au niveau qualité de la photo (1,3 Mpixel)


----------



## guigus31 (26 Avril 2006)

c'est vrais que c'est quand meme honnête... pour un telephone ! il faudrait un fil "vos plus belles photos prises avec votre telephone" vu que tout le monde se met a poster ce genre de choses!


----------



## mamyblue (29 Avril 2006)




----------



## nico/ (1 Mai 2006)

silver mt zion à la cigale :


----------



## jojofk (2 Mai 2006)

ma nouvelle ECOMOUSE..


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Celle là elle serait pas mal mais.... c'est l'expo 02 
à Yverdon-Les-Bains   :love:
setImgWidth();


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

setImgWidt


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Là j'annonce vraiment la fin de l'hiver! Je sais c'est pas le moment mais je trouve le givre très beau! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mai 2006)

Voilà comment se trouve une jambe après une opératon du genou  



Et puis là c'est déjà pas mal parti! Il y avait des couleurs encore plus belles


----------



## Lastrada (3 Mai 2006)

M'enfin Mamy !!    

 Il y a des enfants qui regardent....    :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin Mamy !!
> 
> Il y a des enfants qui regardent....    :rateau:


Hummmmm oui c'est vrai! J'ai pas pensé aux enfants qui regardent   

Mais c'est des belles couleurs non et ça ne vas pas les effrayer      

Tu n'as pas eu :afraid: toi :hein:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci je la poste ici car ce serait faire insulte à toutes les oeuvres que l'on peut trouver dans "vos plus belles photos" ... Cela dit, elle a été prise avec mon téléphone... c'est hallucinant la qualité de résolution , et encore , ce téléphone ne fait pas partie de meilleurs au niveau qualité de la photo (1,3 Mpixel)


 
T'as pris cette photo à Toulon?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Quand on attend le geste et qu'en plus on est au numérique, ce genre de photo on en a des tonnes ...
Généralement, pour ma part, c'est 1 bonne sur 24,  5 potables mais grosse retouche et les autres à la poubelle  
Au début que je faisais ma maline j'avais décidé de faire plein de portraits à Noël. Et puis je me suis retrouvé avec 3 pellicules entières sous exposées ...:rateau: 
Depuis, quand je fais des photos et qu'on me demande de les voir avant développement j'annonce qu'elles seront mauvaises et comme ça y'a toujours des bonnes surprises.

très bonne idée ce fil.


----------



## guigus31 (4 Mai 2006)

Pas mal odré!!
plus qu'a deviner ce que t'essayais de prendre !!! pas évident...


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mai 2006)

J'ai pris cette photo depuis mon balcon! Cest beau non... :love:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mai 2006)

MON ancien bureau


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mai 2006)

Mon nouveau bureau !   :love:


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> silver mt zion à la cigale :




Ah les photos numériques de concert, toujours un bonheur, ça fait pas envie, même pou ASMZ :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> je veux pas être casse-burenes mais je vois pas trop le rapport entre toutes tes photos et le sujet du thread


Et ben je pense que ces photos sont ratées, même si pour moi elle passe,
pour toi elles sont pas ratée ou vraiment elles nont rien à faire ici , 
si c'est le cas je pense que Foguenne va me les supprimés  

Par contre j'ai vu après coup tu as 1942 messages et c'est ma dâte de naissance


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2006)

On ne va pas chicaner mais essayons de respecter l'esprit de ce thread.
Bon, à vos photos "que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous !"


----------



## macmarco (5 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben je pense que ces photos sont ratées, même si pour moi elle passe,
> pour toi elles sont pas ratée ou vraiment elles nont rien à faire ici ,
> si c'est le cas je pense que Foguenne va me les supprimés




En fait, l'éventuel "problème" vient justement de la définition de "ratée".
L'idée de départ du sujet, c'est une photo ratée techniquement : floue, mauvais cadrage(personnages sans tête, par exemple), sous ou surexposée(pas assez ou trop éclairée)...
Le genre de photo que normalement personne ne retient dans une sélection des photos les plus réussies, sauf toi, parce qu'elle a quelque chose de particulier qui te plaît.
Donc, il ne faut pas mettre n'importe quelle photo que tu as prise simplement parce que tu penses faire de "mauvaises" photos, en tous cas pas aussi réussies que les "pros" et les amateurs éclairés.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau bureau !   :love:


 
Cette photo est tellement ratée que le PowerMac G5 ressemble a une vulgaire tour PC d'assembleur en plastoc.


----------



## r0m1 (5 Mai 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris cette photo à Toulon?



oui bouhbouh, juste à côté du port....  tu es de toulon??

edit: je sais que c'est hors thread....:rose: je ferais plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> oui bouhbouh, juste à côté du port....  tu es de toulon??


 
absolument pas, mais j'ai souvent trainé du coté de l'arsenal quand j'étais petit et que mon père m'emmenait au SAM (qui a depuis fermé, comme le supermarché... ) 

je voulais juste rassurer mes souvenirs de ma toute petite enfance, car c'est bien ce que je pensais reconnaître!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mon nouveau bureau !   :love:


hé je connais cet economiseur d'ecran .. mais c'est un truc pour un pc ça .. 

je le connais je l'ai installé un temps sur un ordi du college avant que l'esprit triste de xp ne remette windows xp sur fond noir comme seul screensaver



(oula ! oki je suis hors thread peut etre .. désolé je sors:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> hé je connais cet economiseur d'ecran .. mais c'est un truc pour un pc ça ..


Evidement que c'est un économiseur PC, t'as regardé l'unité centrale?


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Evidement que c'est un économiseur PC, t'as regardé l'unité centrale?


Mon pc n'a pas l'air de vous plaire à toi et à joel, poutant je l'ai depuis le début. 
Aujourd'hui il à quoi de plus ou de moins que hier ?    il va aussi bien qu'un Mac 
 et désolée :rose: mais c'est tout ce que j'ai et je l'aime bien mon pc, il est    :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mon pc n'a pas l'air de vous plaire à toi et à joel, poutant je l'ai depuis le début.
> Aujourd'hui il à quoi de plus ou de moins que hier ?    il va aussi bien qu'un Mac
> et désolée :rose: mais c'est tout ce que j'ai et je l'aime bien mon pc, il est    :love:


Oups faut pas me prendre au sérieux :hein: Ouais chui jamais très sérieuse
moi et surtout maintenant que le Bar est fermé    on ne peut même plus boire un petit
coup   Oulalala je crois que là je suis plus dans le fil  faut vite que je parte


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

Je crois que celle là est complètement ratée mais on apperçoit mon petit rayon de soleil et pour moi c'est important :love::love::love:




>


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que celle là est complètement ratée



Je confirme


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2006)

tout a fait ratée mais en quoi te plait elle alors ?

je te reprochais pas la présence d'un pc ... mais comme on est sur mac g ...je m'attends plus à voir des macs :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait ratée mais en quoi te plait elle alors ?
> 
> je te reprochais pas la présence d'un pc ... mais comme on est sur mac g ...je m'attends plus à voir des macs :rateau:


Simplement que ma petite-fille à le don quand on la prend en photo de partir ailleurs aussi vite que l'éclair 
et là j'ai réussi à l'avoir un tout petit peu et nous avons bien ri et quand elle rit elle est tellement  adorable que 
j'ai décidé  de la garder en souvenir  surtout qu'elle disait  gr-maman m'a eu un p'tit peu ( elle a 2 ans 1/2 )   :love:

Je sais joel que tu ne reprochais pas la présence du pc... mais j'ai eu envie de répondre à
notre adorable rêveur et par la même occasion à jpmiss


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> j'ai décidé  de la garder en souvenir  surtout qu'elle disait  gr-maman m'a eu un p'tit peu ( elle a 2 ans 1/2 )   :love:


:love::love::love:

effectivement, on voit une petite chevelure de blondinette .. c'est elle la petite princesse qui file comme l'éclair?

je comprends mieux l'histoire de cette photo ratée mais pas tant que ça


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

Un spectacle enfants et mamans, ma p'te-fille qui va aussi vite que l'éclair 
se trouve depuis la droite en 4ème place     :love:


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

Après le spectacle, voici ma petite princesse (comme dit joel) en Maya l'Abeille  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mai 2006)

Et pour terminer mes trois p'tes-filles l'année dernière! 
Là j'ai fait un montage. 
J'ai rajouté la petite dernière à côté de ses cousines et 
j'ai posé la photos sur un cadre de fleurs :love::love:


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2006)

Dommage que ce petit coup de vent m'ai fait tremblé l'appareil qui ne reposait que sur un mini trépied.... du coup ma photo de la lune est un peu floue, même en essayant de rattraper la netteté sur l'ordi... Mais je trouve que ça rajoute un peu plus à l'ambiance lugubre...


----------



## Bullwei (8 Mai 2006)

belle photo d'une vitrine avec un flash
Voir la pièce jointe 10568


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2006)

bon, Ce sujet n'est pas là pour remplacer le bar. Je le ferme donc.

ah zut, je m'a trompé !


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2006)

Une nouvelle fois, j'ai pensé avoir LA photo , puis finalement j'ai une photo... 
Oui je sais, une peu trop sombre, un peu trop cramée là où il y a de la lumière, un peu trop fouilli, l'oeil ne sait pas où regarder, mais je trouve qu'il y a quand même un petit quelque chose ...  alors ça rattrape un peu  :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle fois, j'ai pensé avoir LA photo , puis finalement j'ai une photo...
> Oui je sais, une peu trop sombre, un peu trop cramée là où il y a de la lumière, un peu trop fouilli, l'oeil ne sait pas où regarder, mais je trouve qu'il y a quand même un petit quelque chose ...  alors ça rattrape un peu  :mouais:
> 
> ​


 On pourrait croire quand tu as pris cette photo que tu étais sous un pont... C'est ça non... 
Et c'est pour cette raison que tu as des couleurs sombres et assez vives   :love:


----------



## davdenice (11 Mai 2006)

Celle-là, je l'aimais bien au début :love: , mais plus le temps passe, et plus je la trouve ratée  .


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je l'aimais bien au début :love: , mais plus le temps passe, et plus je la trouve ratée  .
> 
> 
> quote] Moi je la trouve jolie cette photo   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

Dommage j'étais mal placée pour la prendre celle là


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

Ratée il y a un trou   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2006)

auto censuré


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2006)

Je voulais juste dire que si la tof était pas floue je serais tombé de ma chaise


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2006)

La Garde Suisse monte! Hallebardes et cote de maille! Orléans, nous voilà.  

Penche-toi un peu plus en avant Galatée... Steup. Merci...​


----------



## jojofk (13 Mai 2006)

Je pense que cette photo est loupée:
 mal retouchée, objectif crade, du grain, etc. 
Mais je sais pas, moi, je l'aime bien.. :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cette photo est loupée:
> mal retouchée, objectif crade, du grain, etc.
> Mais je sais pas, moi, je l'aime bien.. :rose:



Je la verrai bien comme fond pour un film d'animation


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mai 2006)

Moi je les trouvent jolies ces fleurs, mais je pense que c'est ici que je dois les poster    :love: 












​


----------



## jojofk (14 Mai 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je la verrai bien comme fond pour un film d'animation



je crois être peu doué en animation (   ) , mais si quelqu'un la veut, pas de prob'.. je l"ai en + grand


----------



## macmarco (14 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cette photo est loupée:
> mal retouchée, objectif crade, du grain, etc.
> Mais je sais pas, moi, je l'aime bien.. :rose:




Il manque l'extension .jpg et chez moi elle ne s'affiche pas, sauf en lui remettant l'extension.






Sinon, je la trouve très picturale.


----------



## esope (14 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cette photo est loupée:
> mal retouchée, objectif crade, du grain, etc.
> Mais je sais pas, moi, je l'aime bien.. :rose:



c'est trop fou on dirais que t'as carrèment mis de la mousse sur ton objectif


----------



## jojofk (15 Mai 2006)

retouche abusive (via Iphoto..  ) et cramages.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> retouche abusive (via Iphoto..  ) et cramages.... :rose:



Sur la photo originale ?


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

je crois que malheureusement je suis le seul à aimer cette tof....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que cette photo est loupée:
> mal retouchée, objectif crade, du grain, etc.
> Mais je sais pas, moi, je l'aime bien.. :rose:



Moi aussi je l'aime bien, on s'attend à voir appraître dieu en personne comme dans le plafond de la chapelle sixtine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je crois que malheureusement je suis le seul à aimer cette tof....



Crois moi j'en ai tiré des photos de chiens, de téléviseurs, de pelouses ect ... Celle ci a quelque chose même si techniquement c'est bof, elle a quelque chose, du mystère et elle invite au voyage. ça devait être bien ce jour là...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Mai 2006)

coucou  

Bon, c'est pas vraiment une photo ratée, mais elle n'avait sa place nulle part si ce n'est ici... Voilà comment s'est terminée une bataille rangée partie sur un simple secouage de dessert (j'aime pas qu'on me secoue mon dessert  ) enfin, tout ça pour dire, c'est pas bien de jouer avec la nourriture, mais qu'est ce qu'il est beau *esope* avec toute cette crème...


----------



## esope (21 Mai 2006)

Merci pour cette "starisation" au sein de cette comunauté...   




(remarquez que je porte quand même bien la crème chantilly...  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

dans le studio de mes 20 ans. Prise avec un Zenith avec 0 automatismes!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> dans le studio de mes 20 ans. Prise avec un Zenith avec 0 automatismes!



Elle a le charme des photos d'antans ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Elle a le charme des photos d'antans ... :love:



d'où l'intéret de garder soigneusement ses photos ...:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jojofk (23 Mai 2006)




----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2006)

On dirait une pochette de JANDEK :style:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une pochette de JANDEK :style:





Sans dec' ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> d'où l'intéret de garder soigneusement ses photos ...:rose::rose::rose:



En ce moment avec un poste historien de la photo et quelques amateurs de photos anciennes, on lance un "conservatoire de la photographie" ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je crois que malheureusement je suis le seul à aimer cette tof....
> 
> ]




Je l'aime bien cette photo mais vbull....

Si la photo a ce grain, c'est parcequ'elle était mal rangée (honte à moi):rose: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2006)

"Le Buron" J'aime bien mais impossible de régler les couleurs...chui nul...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

C'est pas tellement les couleurs qui me choquent à première vue


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tellement les couleurs qui me choquent à première vue


 C'est quoi qui te choque ???  (Moi j'aimais bien le nuage du fond, je
l'avais prise pour ça mais sur la photo ça donne pas ce que j'espérais)  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

L'angle !!!! j'ai l'impression de passer en wheeling à travers yverdon bon sang !!!


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'angle !!!! j'ai l'impression de passer en wheeling à travers yverdon bon sang !!!


      Oui je te comprend !!!       et comme ça tu tangue moins....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tellement les couleurs qui me choquent à première vue



Bah, le ciel est un peu surex... En vrai c'est plutôt comme ça à Yverdon...


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> "Le Buron" J'aime bien mais impossible de régler les couleurs...chui nul...



Mais quelle est cette horreur !?! :afraid: 
C'est le lieu de naissance de la langouste de l'autre jour ?!


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mai 2006)

WebOliver Bah, le ciel est un peu surex... En vrai c'est plutôt comme ça à Yverdon... 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle est cette horreur !?! :afraid:
> C'est le lieu de naissance de la langouste de l'autre jour ?!


 Ouais depuis que la Suisse fait partie de l'Europe (mais pas politiquement) :hein: WebOlivier le ciel d'Yverdon  est bizarre   

Et puis cette horreur! :afraid:  Oui Amok,c'est peut-être bien de là que vient la langouste de l'autre jour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

voici une photo râtée comme vs pouvez le constater à cause du flou, je ne sais pas comment prendre tt ce qui bouge:rose:  mais que j'adore parce que c'est mon fiston il y a 3 ans lors d'une compétition:love: j'en ai 3 comme çà les seules que j'ai pû prendre parce qu'on n'avait pas le droit de s'approcher du bassin j'ai quand même sauté la rembarde pour y accéder et me suis faite un tit peu disputer alors je les garde précieusement:love: 
notez que les chats font pas des chiens il aime l'eau tout comme sa chère moman sirène 
Voir la pièce jointe 10756




edit : mamy vive Yverdon  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (26 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> voici une photo râtée comme vs pouvez le constater à cause du flou, je ne sais pas comment prendre tt ce qui bouge:rose:  mais que j'adore parce que c'est mon fiston il y a 3 ans lors d'une compétition:love: j'en ai 3 comme çà les seules que j'ai pû prendre parce qu'on n'avait pas le droit de s'approcher du bassin j'ai quand même sauté la rembarde pour y accéder et me suis faite un tit peu disputer alors je les garde précieusement:love:
> notez que les chats font pas des chiens il aime l'eau tout comme sa chère moman sirène
> Voir la pièce jointe 10756
> 
> ...


 Je sais pas pourquoi mais les photos ratée on n'y tiens toujours   
Merci! Oui vive Yverdon car c'est une jolie petite ville   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

Je l'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

Pas eu le temps de passer en priorité vitesse!:rose: 

J'étais à moins de 5m quand il s'est envolé. Un héron cendré dans le parc de Versailles


----------



## mamyblue (28 Mai 2006)

Quand certains sapins bourgeonnent aux printemps


----------



## Lastrada (28 Mai 2006)

La bergère au Lou.


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2006)

Hop, je poste ici pour la première fois  sans doute parce que toutes mes photos son réussie ... hum 




​
bon enfait personne ne la trouve ratée puisque personne ne l'a vue mais manifestement elle n'est pas trop réussie ... mais j'aime l'effet ... enfin elle m'a donné mal à la tête toutalheure en faisant le cadre


----------



## imimi (29 Mai 2006)

Hum, moi je ne fais que des photos ratées :rose: 
J'sais pô pourquoi mais j'ai le _flou_ (pas toujours artistique  ) dans le sang on dirait. 

Alors vala, en mode net je pense qu'elle aurait été chouette, mais là en mode flou moi j'la trouve terrrriiiiib'


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Hum, moi je ne fais que des photos ratées :rose:
> J'sais pô pourquoi mais j'ai le _flou_ (pas toujours artistique  ) dans le sang on dirait.
> 
> Alors vala, en mode net je pense qu'elle aurait été chouette, mais là en mode flou moi j'la trouve terrrriiiiib'


 Malgré le flou, elles sont bien jolies ces fleurs!... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le flou, elles sont bien jolies ces fleurs!... :love:


Moi j'aurai dit "grâce" au flou...


----------



## imimi (29 Mai 2006)

mam' a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le flou, elles sont bien jolies ces fleurs!...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurai dit "grâce" au flou...


 
Merci, merci 
Z'êtes gentils  


J'peux donc continuer à faire des photos floues, cooool :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (29 Mai 2006)

j'aime bien les couleurs :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

En parlant de flou 




​
prise avec un apn compact, qui a fait le point à 3 km 

mossieur pierre : ça fait un joli fond d'écran


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

Il est pas mal ce focus centré, ça me rappelle l'été quand, à quatre pates, je chasse les campagnoles


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

Non c'est pas le jet d'eau de Genève  C'est tout simplement le jet d'eau du 
jardin Japonais à Yverdon   et je trouve que c'est pas net, mais je l'aime bien :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'angle !!!! j'ai l'impression de passer en wheeling à travers yverdon bon sang !!!



Mouhahahahaha... ptain j'adore ce fil... le fil de mami...   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha... ptain j'adore ce fil... le fil de mami...   :love: :love: :love:



Et encore, Muti arrive a poster ses photos qu'une fois sur dix.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, Muti arrive a poster ses photos qu'une fois sur dix.



ha oui quand même !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha... ptain j'adore ce fil... le fil de mami...   :love: :love: :love:


 Citation:
                                                 Posté par *jpmiss*
_Et encore, Muti arrive a poster ses photos qu'une fois sur dix.   
_____________________________________________________________
Citation:LeConcombreMaske  ha oui quand même !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

  
_____________________________________________________


Coucou mamy s'écrit comme ça avec un y    et j'apprend que c'est mon fil wouaaaaahhhh  

Et mamy et Muti se sont deux personnes différentes    


Moi je suis mamy avec y à la fin            Par contre Muti se termine par  i 

Alors d'après vous qui est qui ???????   _


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2006)

comme qui dirait ... ah oui quand même :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2006)

excursion equestre:






Je ne sais pas ce qui était parterre mais ça devait être drolement bien :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ...Alors d'après vous qui est qui ???????



mamy et Muti... qui est qui !? heu...   non... tépapotibe...


----------



## Grug2 (30 Mai 2006)

parkinsonite champenoise&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## esope (1 Juin 2006)

l'autofocus complètement perdu...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2006)




----------



## maiwen (1 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


mais quel salaud  

avoue que t'aurai bien aimé la prendre cette photo  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



tu t'es trompé, c'est dans autoportrait que tu aurais du la mettre (c'est bien de t'être rasé.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 
    Je ne te voyais pas comme ça


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> je viens de reparcourir la page : maiwen, esope, et même SM qui poste les photos des autres en disant qu'elles sont ratées (il est pas gentil !  )


en effet ... pour la photo verte j'ai fait un cadre, et pareil que toi, j'ai pas fait exprés de prendre cette photo  

en ce qui concerne la photo que sm à poster, je trouve ça Mal, c'est lui qui ramasse les coudboule en plus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2006)

flou mais je l'adore.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> flou mais je l'adore.



Tu ne l'as pas nette ?


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

Est ce que qq un connaît cette bestiole? On dirait un croisement entre un papillon (pour sa trompe) et un colibri (vol stationnaire)...   






Je sais c'est flou :rose:...ça vol super vite!!! pas l'temps de faire la mise au point!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que qq un connaît cette bestiole? On dirait un croisement entre un papillon (pour sa trompe) et un colibri (vol stationnaire)...   ...



c'est un Papibri, à ne pas confondre avec un Colillon...   

Nan, j'déconne, c'est probablement un Moro sphinx (Macroglossum stellatarum)...


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2006)

une phto qui aurait pu être bien, mais je trouve que le premier plan bouche trop la vue alors que les couleurs je les trouve pas mal, ainsi que le sfumato de l'arriere plan.....


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

Nan moi j'aime bien l'ambiance de cette photo 


concombre:


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est un Papibri, à ne pas confondre avec un Colillon...
> 
> Nan, j'déconne, c'est probablement un Moro sphinx (Macroglossum stellatarum)...




Merci!!!  :love: Oui c'est bien ça!!! 
 
Je connais enfin le nom, et quel nom la vache!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!!!  :love: Oui c'est bien ça!!!
> 
> Je connais enfin le nom, et quel nom la vache!



Ah non ange, une vache c'est ça...


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ange, une vache c'est ça...



Oui je sais  ok j'suis de la ville, mais je viens de visiter 2 fermes en l'espace de 15Jours  J'pense que ça va  niveau vache!


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'déconne, c'est probablement un Moro sphinx (Macroglossum stellatarum)...




Oui, c'est un Moro Sphinx qui butine les lavandes par exemple :

Voir ici pour plus d'infos.

De superbes photos de cet insecte !


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

Salut, 

voici ma première participation ....

Photo d'un restaurant dans la région de Liège (Belgique)

Voir la pièce jointe 10904


Voir la pièce jointe 10905


dites moi ce que vous en pensez...

++


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> voici ma première participation ....
> 
> ...



ben... elles sont ratées non ? ...    

des fois, je me demande si certain(e)s belges le font pas exprés !!!


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> dites moi ce que vous en pensez...


la première est un petit peu penchée ... je trouve ...


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ben... elles sont ratées non ? ...



Ratées?? Pour??


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> voici ma première participation ....
> 
> ...



Parfait pour une AES Belge. :casse: 



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais  ok j'suis de la ville, mais je viens de visiter 2 fermes en l'espace de 15Jours  J'pense que ça va  niveau vache!



Mamyblue style?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> Ratées?? Pour??





> *Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous!!*



Heu, c'est le titre du sujet...  :rateau:


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

j'ai penche tjs.... bizarre hein ça 

Voir la pièce jointe 10906


++
vous êtes quand même pas sympa pour une première :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai penche tjs.... bizarre hein ça
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10906
> 
> ...



tu sais, faut pas se fier aux apparences, les gens sont méchants... sauf moi (et Webo) biensur...  
Bon sinon, tu devrais les poster ici tes photos


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est le titre du sujet...  :rateau:




 j'avais pas vu :rose::rose::rose:

si quelqu'un peu déplacer ce serait bien ça ....


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas vu :rose::rose::rose:
> 
> si quelqu'un peu déplacer ce serait bien ça ....



Allo on appel un modo par ici!  Mais bon rien ne t'empèche de re-poster tes photos dans le bon fil tout seul  !!!


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Allo on appel un modo par ici!  Mais bon rien ne t'empèche de re-poster tes photos dans le bon fil tout seul  !!!




oki je replace alors....

mais bon faut quand même supprimer ici...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

thecrow a dit:
			
		

> mais bon faut quand même supprimer ici...



Pourquoi?




 :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te l'avais dit thecow, les gens sont méchants...   

JP :love:


----------



## thecrow (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je te l'avais dit thecow, les gens sont méchants...
> 
> JP :love:




ça c'est vrai 

mais bon perso j'en ai vraiment rien a faire....

c'est pas la première erreur de ma vie et ce n'est pas la dernière donc...


----------



## krystof (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>




C'est quoi toutes ces vaches qui ont fait dans leur froque ?


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Allo on appel un modo par ici!  Mais bon rien ne t'empèche de re-poster tes photos dans le bon fil tout seul  !!!




... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2006)

Celle-ci je la ne trouve pas trop mal, mais peut-être un peu floue non? :rose: :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2006)

si

:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

Cette façade serait pas mal seulement j'ai voulu prendre le petit balcon de la maison en face et suite à ça 
les deux coins en haut  c'est pas très beau! Enfin les 4 coins


----------



## maiwen (10 Juin 2006)

c'est surtout qu'elle est bleue 

ou alors c'est mon calibrage écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

l'appel de la biscotte beurrée au petit déjeuner






au recadrage, j'ai perdu un bout de patte !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout qu'elle est bleue
> 
> ou alors c'est mon calibrage écran ?



Apparemment le Daguerréotype de mamy n'a pas bien supporté l'ambiance du pub ! (il aime pas la Amstel ?)  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout qu'elle est bleue
> 
> ou alors c'est mon calibrage écran ?


 Tu as raison les fenêtres tirent sur le bleue! Ouais    

Oulala... j'avais oublié que j'avais passé au pub avant


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout qu'elle est bleue



C'est pas pour rien qu'on l'appelle mamyblue 

Tiens comme ça pour le fun:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour rien qu'on l'appelle mamyblue
> 
> Tiens comme ça pour le fun:


 Alors là jpmiss je reste sans voix... Et SVP les Modérateurs fermés les yeux pour une fois
Je peux pas enlever cette magnifique photo, non c'est impossible...Merci bcp jpmiss !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Alors là jpmiss je reste sans voix... Et SVP les Modérateurs fermés les yeux pour une fois
> Je peux pas enlever cette magnifique photo, non c'est impossible...Merci bcp jpmiss !


Ouais enfin bon.. elle a encore sa place dans ce fil  D


----------



## mamyblue (10 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin bon.. elle a encore sa place dans ce fil  D



Ouais mais c'est quand même   ce que tu as fait


----------



## mamyblue (14 Juin 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> l'appel de la biscotte beurrée au petit déjeuner


Elle est bizarre sa b.ite, au bout.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

tu me colles un doute , et quand le doute ma ... 







Honfleur la nuit. Avec mon ancien APN


----------



## N°6 (17 Juin 2006)

Je la mets ici, c'est bougé, le cadrage est pas terrible, mais je suis assez content d'avoir eu un éclair sur la vingtaine de clichés d'hier soir :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juin 2006)

A la tombée de la nuit ! J'aime bcp les couleurs du ciel...   :love:


----------



## Saltabadil (21 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est dommage.
Les couleurs avaient l'air d'être magnifiques !
Tu n'avais pas emmené le beau trépied qu'on t'a offert?


----------



## DarkRomz (23 Juin 2006)

Alors vieille branche ! t'es pas tr&#232;s net aujourd'hui !

Dommage ! Mais je l'aime bien quand m&#234;me celle l&#224; ! 

je lui trouve un je ne sais quoi !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

un c&#244;t&#233; Kiwiwi peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juin 2006)

*Edit explicatif :*

Ange, Olivier, merci pour vos remarques : Ca m'encourage &#233;norm&#233;ment, je vous prie de le croire :love: 

Pour moi cette photo est rat&#233;e pour deux raisons :

#1 : Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais faire.
Les deux bestiaux &#233;tait c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te en d&#233;cal&#233; sur la statue. Et ils avaient l'air parfaitement stupides.



#2 : Si j'avais fait ce que j'avais voulu:
Le pigeon envol&#233; se serait d&#233;tach&#233; nettement sur l'arri&#232;re plan. L&#224; on le distingue mal du b&#226;timent.

pourtant je suis arriv&#233; sur la pointe des ongles de pied, style 1,2,3 soleil, chaque fois qu'ils regardaient ailleurs.

Voil&#224; pourquoi je la poste ici. 
Ps: Pour me venger, je vais commander du pigeon ce soir au restau.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

je vois, monsieur est perfectionniste.  

P'ting, je prends la moitié de cette photo et je postule à l'agence CAPA. :love: 

même pseudo raté, elle est magnifique. Et puis, ces C**s de bestiaux font rien comme on veut;

PS: CHPEUPASTEBOULER


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

>



Perso je trouve qu'elle raconte une histoire ...


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juin 2006)

Elle est sympa je trouve mais ..floue !! dommage !!:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est sympa je trouve mais ..floue !! dommage !!:hein:



oui, elle est sympa. Tu l'as prise avec QUOI_COMMENT, il y manquait pas grand chose pour en faire une photo pour les petits


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est sympa je trouve mais ..floue !! dommage !!:hein:


c'est vrai qu'elle est rudement floue


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elle est rudement floue



rôôôh lui hé! elle est un peu bougée, c'est tout!

c'est l'intention qui compte (essayes avec les fonctions de iPhoto sur l'option netteté, sait jamais, t'y gagneras pas mal)


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

ya aussi des traces de doigts sur l'objectif... &#224; coup s&#251;r !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

tu m'étonnes


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juin 2006)

bon , l'explication est la suivante : photo prise avec un Ixus 40 à bord d'un bateau et nous visitions les calanques de Cassis . Eux ( la petite famille) étaient là dans je ne sais plus quelle crique à regarder tous les bateaux petits et grands qui passaient . Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juillet 2006)

J'aime bien c'est un souvenir... Mais vous, vaus n'aimerez peut-être pas 



​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

la photo est jolie, le sujet... chacun aime ce qu'il veut

quote= patochman

c'est vrai quoi M***E!

quote= patochman, off

:love: :love:


----------



## imimi (4 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien c'est un souvenir... Mais vous, vaus n'aimerez peut-être pas ​
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=http://imageshack.us/​


Ben c'est-à-dire que toutes ces couleurs, là, juste après le p'tit déjeuner... :sick:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est-à-dire que toutes ces couleurs, là, juste après le p'tit déjeuner... :sick:


 Il fallait regarder avant de déjeuner


----------



## macintroll (4 Juillet 2006)

Allé a moi !

J'ai un gros problème aussi ! j'adore les photos Floues !!!!
Du coup tout le monde me dit des : " c'est quoi ca ? "... " elle est floue ta photo" ... "bof" etc...

bon tampis elles auront au moins leur place ici ! 

Avant que le le demandiez sachez que c'est un sapin de noel qui est photographié ici !  avec des grands et rapides mouvements de bras ! 

Moi j'adore .... mais c'est peu être bien trop conceptuel :hein: :sick: :style:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Juillet 2006)

Le ciel de Genève 

​  Hummmmmm une bonne tarte aux abricots  :love:




Elle a l'air sèche mais elle était vraiment très bonne! ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)

j'aime le flou aussi (heureusement, il est vrai  :rateau:  )... et je reste incompris !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est flou! 


 :rateau:


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2006)

Naaaaaan c'est de lard ... euh de l'art pardon !


----------



## al02 (5 Juillet 2006)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaan c'est de lard ... euh de *l'art *pardon !



Art sot, art b&#234;te : comme disent les All&#233;monds.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2006)

hihihi tout réside dans le poignet en fait !  

Dans l'histoire j'ai pris pleins de coups d'boule !!! pas de quoi en redistribuer autant ! arf
pour la peine j'vous en reposte 3 pour le plaisir !!!! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi j'aime les flous !


----------



## cbbastopolo (6 Juillet 2006)

salut &#224; tout le monde 
 bon je sens que je vais bien me ramasser avec celle l&#224;
mais : 
elle est particuli&#232;rement rat&#233;e 
          c'est pourtant ce qui fait son atmosphere ( les gouts , les couleurs ...)
          je l'aime bien . mais dites moi ... aller 
Voir la pièce jointe 11171



LeConcombre m'a sK&#233; , macmarco et macintroll , super chouettes photos ! ( dur de passer apres )
...oups , j'allais oublier  bien sur mamyblue

http://www.lomography.com/ppp/

" rhaa , j'arrive pas &#224; mettre &#231;a plus grand ( en m&#234;me temps...) , d&#233;sol&#233; ..."


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> salut à tout le monde
> bon je sens que je vais bien me ramasser avec celle là
> mais :
> elle est particulièrement ratée
> ...




Merci cbbastopolo 
Moi aussi je l'aime bien ta photo, il il y a un côté théatre d'ombres plutôt sympa.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci cbbastopolo
> Moi aussi je l'aime bien ta photo, il il y a un côté théatre d'ombres plutôt sympa.


Merci cbbastopolo tu es sympa et je suis du même avis que Macmarco. Ta photo est très bien


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2006)

hihih j'aime bien aussi ! je l'ai crue réellement blanche au debut ... genre découpe en papier...

euh sinon ... c quoi ton Flash ? c au tungstene non ?


----------



## cbbastopolo (6 Juillet 2006)

salut , 
merci pour ces commentaires plut&#244;t sympa , 
sinon bin pour le flash , je crois que &#231;a dois etre un modele &#224; radiation nucleaire
 ( enfin , j'espere juste que la ptite plante est pas crev&#233; maintenant ... )



]   ... [


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> salut ,
> merci pour ces commentaires plutôt sympa ,
> sinon bin pour le flash , je crois que ça dois etre un modele à radiation nucleaire
> ( enfin , j'espere juste que la ptite plante est pas crevé maintenant ... )
> ...




Le lien vers ton site tu peux le mettre dans ta signature.


----------



## cbbastopolo (6 Juillet 2006)

je viens de le faire ... 
mais je le vois pas en signature , tant pis .. ( a si &#231;a marche )

( heu ..mais c'est pas " mon " site hein )  , bon une autre serie alors ,
..]  l&#224; j'abuse peut etre .. [


----------



## DarkRomz (7 Juillet 2006)

Louis Winsberg en plein Solo !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

DarkRomz a dit:
			
		

> Louis Winsberg en plein *Solo* !


Ou plut&#244;t en *duo*.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutôt en *duo*.



   

Bon, c'est flou sinon


----------



## cbbastopolo (10 Juillet 2006)

.....vilain flou ?  

" moi j'aimerais bien avoir un zoom correcte...






                  ...


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> .....vilain flou ?
> 
> " moi j'aimerais bien avoir un zoom correcte...
> ...


Moi, je la trouve magnifique, ta photo.
Certes, elle ne supporterait sans doute pas d'&#234;tre agrandie par manque de nettet&#233;, et c'est dommage. Tu le m&#233;riterais, ton zoom correct...
Ou alors... n'est-ce pas justement ce grain, ce l&#233;ger flou, qui donne &#224; cette photo son caract&#232;re po&#233;tique ?


Edit (r&#233;ponse au post ci-dessous) : d&#233;sol&#233;, je comprends. J'ai enlev&#233; la photo.


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2006)

fred : j'interdis &#224; sydney de citer les photos, si tu pouvais &#233;viter, ce serait gentil !


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2006)

tout comme fredintosh j'aime beaucoup cette photo.

et elle me rappelle "Billy Elliott"


----------



## cbbastopolo (11 Juillet 2006)

merci beaucoup , 
"Billy Elliott" belle référence maiwen , 
en fait ( honte à moi.. ) je ne l'ai pas vu... , mais je vois tres bien de quel film tu parles..


> fredintosh :
> n'est-ce pas justement ce grain, ce léger flou, qui donne à cette photo son caractère poétique ?


 là je suis carrément flaté , c'est aussi vrai pour la photo d 'elisnice , qui trouve une douce atmosphère  grace a celà :


> Je crois que si mon appareil avait daigné faire correctement la mise au point, cette photo m'aurait bien plu, une mouette m'ayant même fait la grâce de traverser mon champ juste au bon moment


vala , pour vous dire merci ( et comme c'est full moon ce soir ) :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup ,
> "Billy Elliott" belle référence maiwen ,
> en fait ( honte à moi.. ) je ne l'ai pas vu... , mais je vois tres bien de quel film tu parles..
> là je suis carrément flaté , c'est aussi vrai pour la photo d 'elisnice , qui trouve une douce atmosphère  grace a celà :
> ...



et il nous post la photo qui tue! celle là, c'est sur , elle peut aller dans les belles.  

Vos photos sont superbes, merci.


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

bon ben dans le style flou.. dommage! ..


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> bon ben dans le style flou.. dommage! ..


clair c'est bête, tu rates ses imperfections du dos  (si si en dessous des !!!)

( jalouse ... moi ?  :rateau: )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

effectivement j'aurais pas cadr&#233; comme &#231;a


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juillet 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai vu dans le ciel cette nuit !!!  ​ 








​


----------



## jojofk (13 Juillet 2006)

bon c'est pour la perf'. 
au volant, j'ai essay&#233; le zoom manuel..
j'suis s&#251;r qu'on peut faire pareil avec un ordi, sans se contorsionner et risquer le crash..  






m'enfin j'en sais trop rien &#224; vrai dire..  

et puis, qualit&#233; moyenne, mais bon, une vue lointaine de la c&#238;me strasbourgeoise: 






@+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Ce qui me g&#234;ne dans cette photo, c'est le fait que la longue-vue soit en plein milieu de l'image&#8230; et aussi, j'aurais d&#251; la diriger vers la ligne d'horizon (du moins, si je pouvais la refaire, je crois que j'essaierais cela&#8230.



&#199;a d&#233;range pas tant que &#231;a qu'elle soit centr&#233;e. La longue-vue est au milieu, mais elle regarde vers la gauche. Et &#231;a casse un peu cette sym&#233;trie je trouve. 

Elle est bien cette photo. J'aurais si possible enlev&#233; le pilier tout en-bas &#224; gauche...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien cette photo. J'aurais si possible enlev&#233; le pilier tout en-bas &#224; gauche...


Pareil: dans la mesure ou il y a de la sym&#233;trie (longue vue et horizon centr&#233;s, horizontales parall&#232;les), autant y aller a fond et gommer cette source d'asym&#233;trie. Ne garde comme &#233;l&#233;ment "parasite" que la longue vue qui regarde de c&#244;t&#233;.

En tous cas il y a quelque chose l&#224; dedans! 

Edit: un truc qui m'avait &#233;chapp&#233;: la base de la lunette qui est pile sur la ligne plage/mer


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

surtout les lignes se coupent bien, dirais-je. sur la plage de galets, sur la ligne d'horizon maritime.. non, c'est bien la sym&#233;trie parfois.


----------



## mamyblue (17 Juillet 2006)

C'est flou mais j'aime bien ​ 


​ 



​ 


​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juillet 2006)

Pas réussi à le choper  dans sa meilleure situation çui là. Il se faisait des gros films, comme quoi il était hyper camouflé....





C'est contrariant les enfants, hein ?


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2006)

Je me suis retrouvé avec le cliché suivant après une tentative d'autoportrait. J'ai pas bien compris comment. Je n'ai fait aucune retouche particulière :





Je trouve le résultat marrant, même si je suis incapable de le reproduire


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2006)

photo de bord de mer, sans bord de mer (normal en isle de france)


----------



## dada didouda (24 Juillet 2006)

petite bête qui monte qui monte ....  

j'aurais aimé moins de flou... mais pas facile avec un Ixus40...


----------



## mamyblue (26 Juillet 2006)

Coucher de soleil​ 


​


----------



## mamyblue (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai voulu essayer de faire en négatif  On aime ou on aime pas 





​


----------



## nicogala (27 Juillet 2006)

Un h&#233;ron le soir vers 22h00 , trop sombre... donc trop lent mais j'aime bien...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

Je pense qu'elle aurait pu &#234;tre plus jolie que &#231;a, il me semble que le grain de la photo n'est pas lisse :mouais: Je ne sais pas trop comment faire... :rose: 
Ce n'est pas net. 





Pareil avec celle l&#224;:


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_besoin de quelques cours priv&#233;s ?!!  :love: :love:




  _


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _besoin de quelques cours privés ?!!  :love: :love:
> _



Sur le "comment apprendre à se servire du Sony DSC-15 en 10 leçons" Oui  
Mais si c'est pour autre chose pas besoin de cours


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_pour les cours c'est donc ok, pour le reste, &#231;a me va aussi, marre de jouer au pygmalion !  _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

Tous les mêmes ces photographes 

Dès qu'il s'agit de tirer* dans une chambre noire 



*des photos


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_Mon Durst ne demande qu'&#224; servir et &#233;clairer ces jolis courbes... de contrastes... 
_


----------



## philire (2 Août 2006)

Je découvre à l'instant ce fil, et je n'ai vu que cette page, mais comme ça, à brûle-pourpoint, je sens qu'on peut voir ici des photos "nettement" plus belles et intéressantes que... _"les plus belles..."_ sleep
...à mon goût...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Août 2006)

Un peu floue, dommage j'aimais bien ce mélange de rose et de vert tendre sur ces feuilles  :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (3 Août 2006)

J'ai retouvé cette photo que je trouve géniale, c'est deux photos faites l'une sur l'autre ​ 


​


----------



## cbbastopolo (5 Août 2006)

si pourtant ,,, 
bon on repart sur une nouvelle page
( une que j'avais gard&#233; pour : les photos que tous ...trouvent rat&#233;e sauf moi  ...)



c'est louche...
avec tribut to the martyrs dans les oreilles... ( free , sound and and pressure ..)       



bonne nuit &#224; tous aussi ,
  dream on

*malheureusement pour toi, comme tu dis : tout le monde la trouve rat&#233;e... m&#234;me moi. donc je la d&#233;place... sisi, je suis dur hein... mais j'ai mis un avertissement il y a quelques pages... ici faut s&#233;lectionner ses photos. *


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

Une photo compl&#232;tement rat&#233;e, parce que... 
y a deux arbres qui sont venus se planter devant le sujet.









@fredintosh
 bien vu !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Une photo complètement ratée, parce que...
> y a deux arbres qui sont venus se planter devant le sujet.


Moi, je la trouve justement rigolote et intéressante cette photo, grâce à ces 2 arbres ! Le seul vrai motif de ratage selon moi, ce ne sont évidemment pas les arbres, mais plutôt l'espèce de grillage ou de filet qu'on voit derrière le mouton...


----------



## nicogala (5 Août 2006)

Bah non, c'est que le mouton a baiss&#233; la t&#234;te au mauvais moment comme un gros morphalle qu'il est.


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

Ben alors celle-l&#224; pourrait te plaire, mais pas &#224; fredintosh parce que...
il n'y a qu'un arbre...    










_  Tibo... j'ai coup&#233; &#224; droite, on voyait un petit bout apr&#232;s l'arbre

... et enlev&#233; un peu de mur en plus_


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Tof 2



Celle-ci est pas mal  Niveau cadrage tu as modifi&#233; quelque chose &#224; quel niveau ? Je l'aurais vu avec davantage de neige pour compenser un peu la pr&#233;sence du mur


----------



## mamyblue (10 Août 2006)

Cette nuit!  


​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Août 2006)

:afraid:  :hein: :gerbe: ...

bon, je sais d'o&#249; vient mon absence totale d'envie de faire des photos en ce moment... 

mamy, faut vraiment dormir la nuit hein !!


----------



## mamyblue (10 Août 2006)

Il y a que ceux qui font rien qui ne rate rien... malheureusement cette photo &#224; chang&#233; apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; post&#233;e  
&#231;a arrive...  
J'esp&#232;re que celle-ci ne changeras pas trop... car ce giratoire je le trouve pas mal  


​


----------



## fredintosh (10 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il y a que ceux qui font rien qui ne rate rien... malheureusement cette photo &#224; chang&#233; apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; post&#233;e
> &#231;a arrive...
> J'esp&#232;re que celle-ci ne changeras pas trop... car ce giratoire je le trouve pas mal


Ah bon, moi je vois un g&#226;teau d'anniversaire... c'est bizarre, hein, le net, parfois...


----------



## mamyblue (11 Août 2006)

Attention s'il sort il est dangereux...  


​


----------



## richard-deux (13 Août 2006)

J'ai 200 photos comme celle-ci. :rateau: 
Mais finalement, certaines photos ratées ont un charme.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

Que font deux petites filles un apr&#232;s-midi de pluie... Elles &#233;crivent et font des dessins sur la table...  


​ 


​


----------



## philire (14 Août 2006)

Merci mamyblue pour ces documents !!  

Malheureusement (et ça n'a rien à voir avec toi mamy ), c'est toujours navrant de constater à quel point on détruit les capacités créatrices des enfants.
Ils se retrouvent livrés à eux-mêmes avec cette seule écriture qu'ils utilisent sans plus aucun désir de composer...
Où passent l'intuition, la poésie, la perception...?


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Merci mamyblue pour ces documents !!
> 
> Malheureusement (et ça n'a rien à voir avec toi mamy ), c'est toujours navrant de constater à quel point on détruit les capacités créatrices des enfants.
> Ils se retrouvent livrés à eux-mêmes avec cette seule écriture qu'ils utilisent sans plus aucun désir de composer...
> Où passent l'intuition, la poésie, la perception...?


Oui je pense avoir compris ce que tu veux dire... Mais c'est vrai hier elles ont eu bcp de plaisir à pouvoir faire directement sur une nappe n'importe quoi... (Nous étions à un anniversaire) et elles se sont bien amusées. Mais en dehors de ça elles sont très créatives et poétiques et elles font des choses extraordinaires. La plus grande à même gagné un concours de dessin. Et je pense qu'aujourd'hui tous les enfants ne sont pas tous livrés à eux-mêmes et qu'ils ont encore le désir de composer... Heureusement


----------



## philire (14 Août 2006)

Un étui d'appareil photo se fait malmener par deux joueurs...  






mamyblue, tu as entièrement raison  ... et je ne doute aucunement des qualités de tous les enfants...
ce que je voulais dire est, finalement, tout autre...
... je pense que tout enfant est un jeune artiste, et que tout adolescent, tout jeune adulte, devrait être un artiste plus expérimenté encore. On atteint "tous" une certaine maturité dans l'écriture, ça devrait être la même chose pour le dessin... Il n'en est rien.
Et je pense que l'enseignement y est pour beaucoup... mais nous aurons certainement l'occasion d'en reparler


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

et la capacité créatrice des adultes, hein?    

Celle là est ratée parceque cette pôv bête fait le mort, je viens de la sortir d'une terrasse où elle était prisonnière, elle fait le mort. Elle est bien vivante et est repartie mais j'ai pas pu la prendre... tant pis.







NB: je lui ai donné à manger et on a entendu pendant 10 minutes: crrr-crrrok.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

Salut, 

Je suis en train de trier les photos de vacances ... et je tombe sur une pour le moins étrange. 




Bon je sais que je suis une bille en photo mais si vous pouviez m'expliquer d'où vient cette couleur bleutée


----------



## imimi (18 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais que je suis une bille en photo mais si vous pouviez m'expliquer d'o&#249; vient cette couleur bleut&#233;e


Je tente une r&#233;ponse : la balance des blancs 


Edith me demande d'avouer que pour ce qui est des questions techniques je suis une bille... 
nan nan nan pas une bille mais une quiche ! (y'a des blancs dans une quiche ? )


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Je tente une réponse : la balance des blancs


 
tu veux dirent qu'ils balancent mal :rateau: 
C'est possible d'obtenir ça sans rien toucher :rose:


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_oui, balance des blancs positionn&#233;e sur Tungst&#232;ne, la Sagrada Familia &#233;tant couverte de fientes plutot ocre-gris... 

file ton fichier ou les donn&#233;es exif, on te dira. mais c'est rare. 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais que je suis une bille en photo mais si vous pouviez m'expliquer d'où vient cette couleur bleutée



Cela dit j'espère que tu en as quelques-unes (++) réussies à poster dans vos plus belles photos


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis en train de trier les photos de vacances ... et je tombe sur une pour le moins étrange.
> [/CENTER]
> ...


Le LSD des Ramblas était coupé au curaço
. 

Plus sérieusement tu as du effectivement modifier le réglage de balance des blancs sans faire gaffe.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _oui, balance des blancs positionnée sur Tungstène, la Sagrada Familia étant couverte de fientes plutot ocre-gris...
> 
> file ton fichier ou les données exif, on te dira. mais c'est rare.
> _




Salut, 

En effet j'ai comme source de lumière Tungstène .... à fore de toucher à tous les boutons  :rateau: 
Le fichier est ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

voici donc une photo de tournesol râtée, car mal cadrée mais que j'aime bien car j'ai réussi à prendre les abeilles et comme je ne suis pas une experte, j'étais très fière de mon exploit 
De plus, çà bouge tout le temps ces bestioles, ce n'est pas facile d'avoir une photo nette


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2006)

Je m'apprêtais à poster cette image elle aussi mal cadrée et un peu floue mais j'aime bien cette forme en coupe de feu. 

Pi cette autre en lame de cimeterre que le vent a décalé.


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> En effet j'ai comme source de lumière Tungstène .... à fore de toucher à tous les boutons  :rateau:
> Le fichier est ici




Ca peut aussi se rattraper. 






(Je te passe le psd par iChat.  )


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le LSD des Ramblas &#233;tait coup&#233; au cura&#231;o
> .



Pi&#232;ge &#224; touristes  faut sortir un peu des Ramblas pour qu'il ne soit pas coup&#233;  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit j'esp&#232;re que tu en as quelques-unes (++) r&#233;ussies &#224; poster dans vos plus belles photos



... mais qu'il est difficile de poster dans ce sujet.... tu n'as m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233; celles post&#233;es hier alors ??? Bon elles n'&#233;taient pt'&#234;tre pas au top :rateau: Enfin pour moi si


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

_ah tiens, je suis all&#233; &#224; Barcelone au d&#233;but de l'&#233;t&#233; mais je ne me souvenais pas qu'ils avaient peint les chapiteaux en mauve !   
_


----------



## macmarco (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, je suis allé à Barcelone au début de l'été mais je ne me souvenais pas qu'ils avaient peint les chapiteaux en mauve !
> _





Attends, j'ai pas fignolé et puis le web est traître.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, je suis allé à Barcelone au début de l'été mais je ne me souvenais pas qu'ils avaient peint les chapiteaux en mauve !
> _




depuis le début de l'été il y a eu la saison de prunes ... et avec les pigeons


----------



## philire (18 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier, c'est dur, les hérissons... j'ai bataillé avec une mère et ses deux petits... et ça n'a rien donné  
Voilà les deux petits, réfugiés sous une pierre.








.........

Nobody, faut arrêter de cramer tes bouts


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Attends, j'ai pas fignolé et puis le web est traître.



_un moment, j'ai cru que c'était une de tes photos tant la gamme de valeurs ressemblaient à ta patte photographique...    (attention à ne pas t'enfermer, ce serait un piège mortel ! )_


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

C'est un chalet de montagne et je la trouve rigolote cette photo...  


​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

Une photo que j'adore,   






_on dirait Yverdon..._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)

allez je poste par ici cette "photo que tout le monde trouve ratée sauf moi"... c'est bien ça le sujet de ce fil hein ?... c'est pas : "Postez la photo la plus poucrate possible"...   





(bon, en fait je la trouve ratée aussi cette photo, mais je l'aime beaucoup...)


----------



## macmarco (21 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ​
> (bon, en fait je la trouve ratée aussi cette photo, mais je l'aime beaucoup...)





Tu as bien raison, elle a un charme particulier.


----------



## mamyblue (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une photo que j'adore,
> 
> 
> 
> _on dirait Yverdon..._


Ben ouais... la tour penchée d'Yverdon ...     Bonjour WebO...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (bon, en fait je la trouve ratée aussi cette photo, mais je l'aime beaucoup...)



Tu as bien raison: elle est ratée cette photo.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison: elle est ratée cette photo.



oui, mais je l'aime bien et en plus elle a un charme particulier...   :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> allez je poste par ici cette "photo que tout le monde trouve ratée sauf moi"... c'est bien ça le sujet de ce fil hein ?... c'est pas : "Postez la photo la plus poucrate possible"...
> 
> 
> photo ratée sauf pr LCM​
> (bon, en fait je la trouve ratée aussi cette photo, mais je l'aime beaucoup...)



Bel effet Canal + je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

la photo est volontairement raté, il me dira si je peux en poster des plus "entières".

C'est mon bonhomme à moi, 21 ans et un mec super. Bref, c'est mon fils.






ZRXvalou m'a dit qu'il était beau   et moi? je suis du mou de veau?:love:


----------



## mamyblue (26 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> la photo est volontairement raté, il me dira si je peux en poster des plus "entières".
> 
> C'est mon bonhomme à moi, 21 ans et un mec super. Bref, c'est mon fils.
> 
> ZRXvalou m'a dit qu'il était beau  et moi? je suis du mou de veau?:love:


olivier c'est vrai que ton fils est beau  :love: ​ 
Bon et ben pendant que chui là je vais poster ce chien en plein vol...   


​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Il &#233;tait o&#249; le gentil ti Youki
O&#249; il &#233;tait le gentil ti toutou
Il &#233;tait o&#249; hein il &#233;tait o&#249;
O&#249; il &#233;tait le gentil ti Kiki
Et o&#249; il est le p&#233;p&#232;re au ouah ouah
Youki sait-il o&#249; c'&#233;tait son p&#233;p&#232;re
Il &#233;tait o&#249; hein son papa
Le beau p&#233;p&#232;re que son Kiki pr&#233;f&#232;re

Et sa m&#233;m&#232;re alors et sa m&#233;m&#232;re
O&#249; elle est la m&#233;m&#232;re &#224; son nounouche
Elle &#233;tait o&#249; hein sa m&#233;m&#232;re
Qui donne du susucre avec la boubouche

Il &#233;tait o&#249; hein le Youki
Il &#233;tait o&#249; le gentil ti toutou
Il &#233;tait o&#249; hein le Youki
Le gentil ti toutou il &#233;tait o&#249;

O&#249; &#231;a aah o&#249; &#231;a
O&#249; &#231;a aah o&#249; &#231;a

O&#249; c'est qu'il &#233;tait son papy
et son p&#233;p&#232;re o&#249; c'est qu'est ti
O&#249; c'est qu'il &#233;tait le Youki
Le gentil Kiki &#224; mamie

O&#249; &#231;a aah o&#249; &#231;a
O&#249; &#231;a aah o&#249; &#231;a

Il &#233;tait l&#224; le bouchon ti kitchou
Il &#233;tait l&#224; le plus beau des Kouki
Il &#233;tait l&#224; qui le beau koukou
Le plus joli de tous les beaux Youki
Et c'est &#224; qui tout &#231;a c'est &#224; Kiki
A qui c'&#233;tait les papattes poilues
Et la queue queue hein c'&#233;tait &#224; qui
C'est &#224; Youki la queue queue qui remue

Et le Youki alors il est &#224; qui
A qui c'est ti le mignon chopinou
A qui c'est ti hein le beau Youki
A son papy ou bien a sa nounou

Il est &#224; qui hein le Kiki
Il est &#224; qui le gentil ti toutou
Il est &#224; qui hein le Youki
Le gentil ti toutou &#224; qui c'est ti

A qui aah &#224; qui
A qui aah &#224; qui

Si c'&#233;tait pas &#224; son papy
A son p&#233;p&#232;re alors &#224; qui
A qui il &#233;tait le Youki
Si c'&#233;tait pas &#224; sa mamie

A qui aah &#224; qui
A qui aah &#224; qui

Qu'est ce qu'il a fait l&#224; oh la le vilain
Kiki a mang&#233; des bouts de caca
Non mais des fois oh vilain tout plein
Non mais Kiki qu'est ce qui m'a fichu ca
Veux tu venir ici gros d&#233;go&#251;tant
Et pas bouger assis debout couch&#233;
A son panier oh le m&#233;chant
Va te coucher son p&#233;p&#233; l'est f&#226;ch&#233;

Kiki t'as vu p&#233;p&#232;re est en col&#232;re
Le p&#233;p&#232;re &#224; Youki fait des gros yeux
Viens voir ici viens voir sa m&#233;m&#232;re
Avec m&#233;m&#232;re on n'est pas malheureux

Le plus culcul hein c'&#233;tait qui
Mais qui c'est ti des deux le plus neuneu
Le plus neuneu hein c'&#233;tait qui
C'est qui c'est qui le plus culcul des deux

C'est qui aah c'est qui
C'est qui aah c'est qui

Et si c'&#233;tait pas son papy
Le plus culcul alors c'est qui
Le plus neuneu avec Kiki
C'est son papy ou sa mamie

C'est qui aah c'est qui
De toutes fa&#231;ons c'&#233;tait pas le Youki
Alors c'est qui
Et si c'&#233;tait pas son papy
Le plus culcul alors c'est qui
Le plus neuneu avec Kiki
C'est son papy ou sa mamie
C'est qui aah c'est qui
De toutes fa&#231;ons c'&#233;tait pas le Youki...

[SIZE=+1]*Le Youki*[/SIZE]

Paroles: Richard Gotainer. Musique: Claude Engel 1984 _"Le Youki"_



__


----------



## philire (26 Août 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

c'est le yéti en laisse qu'on voit à gauche?  

Si c'est ça, elle est ratée, sinon, pas tant que ça.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au Papy du gentil Youki.


:love:


----------



## philire (26 Août 2006)

Tente la mamy 


ZRX, j'ai rat&#233; la m&#233;m&#232;re


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

Allez, un petit flou.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

vBull est méchant.

Merci pour vos fotos ratés, ça requinque le rateur que je suis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

râtées car floues pour certaines ou mal cadrées, pas facile avec mon apn moyenne gamme et de nuit de surcroit, beaucoup de photos complètement floues  par contre, certaines en sont devenues insolites et postées dans le thread approprié.





 

quel regard!:love: 





dommage pour le cadre, je la trouve tellement magnifique 





idem pour le cadre et la lumière, pas facile


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2006)

Mauvais choix de mise au point !


----------



## mamyblue (3 Septembre 2006)

Jolie mais la verdure vers le pont pas très bien...  ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Jolie mais la verdure vers le pont pas très bien...  ​



On dirait que les fleurs roses au fond nous sautent à la figure ...
Si je te rencontre un jour Mamyblue, je sais quoi t'offrir


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Jolie mais la verdure vers le pont pas très bien...   [/CENTER]



Et la rosure au dessus non plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Dommage le cadrage ...​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> bonjour, odr&#233;
> tu peux pas essayer de recadrer ?



bonjour elsinice 

Ben non, l'horizontale du bas est l&#224; o&#249; je l'ai prise en photo ... c'&#233;tait au moment o&#249; je faisais des essais avec mon appareil quand il &#233;tait neuf ... Alors je ne faisais pas tr&#232;s attention.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2006)

c'est vrai que vu la taille de ton avatar, ça doit pas être facile de cadrer...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est vrai que vu la taille de ton avatar, ça doit pas être facile de cadrer...   :love:



Fen les mains et les dents oui


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dommage le cadrage ...​


_


ce qui me plait le plus au monde après une rousse auburn, une blonde venitienne... b'jour mam'zelle... :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3953772 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me plait le plus au monde après une rousse auburn, une blonde venitienne... [/I][/COLOR]



je suis blond venitien, mais plutot roux au burnes !

c'est pour ça que tu m'aimes ?


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

entre autres choses...   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3953772 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me plait le plus au monde après une rousse auburn, une blonde venitienne... b'jour mam'zelle... :love: :love: :love:[/i][/color]



tututut ben vous savez quoi la ma'zelle est photographe alors il faudra venir sur lyon pour la trouver


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> tututut ben vous savez quoi la ma'zelle est photographe alors il faudra venir sur lyon pour la trouver



_panip'oblèmes m'ame...  _


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2006)

Photo prise avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone Nokia 6230i. Pour des raisons techniques, elle ne m&#233;rite pas de figurer dans *le thread des plus belles photos*, mais le mod&#232;le (l'une de mes cousines) n'y est pour rien, bien au contraire.  

Bref, l'int&#233;ress&#233;e ne m'en veut pas de poster ici, o&#249; cette photo m&#233;rite &#224; mon sens de figurer.


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: je touve à cette photo un petit quelque chose plaisant...  


​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Oui  le ciel !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui  le ciel !


Oui odré tu as raison et je crois que c'est la seule chose de bien


----------



## Lastrada (12 Septembre 2006)

Lass&#233; d'&#234;tre photographi&#233;, j'ai pris celle l&#224; en contre plong&#233;e, sans voir ce que je visais.

Le pare soleil ne prot&#232;ge pas tout le temps. Bon. J'aime bien les d&#233;goulinures de lumi&#232;re.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Le soleil nest pas encore levé, mais ça ne saurait tarder, tu nes pas encore couché, mais ça ne saurait tarder non plus - même si tu sais parfaitement que ce nest pas une bonne idée et que la casquette de demain sannonce de plomb, quil vaudrait mieux rester éveillé pour la fuir, peut-être...
Cest la dernière clope. Ou la première, question de point de vue. Hier, tu as fumé et bu tout ce qui passait, comme une caserne entière de pompiers. Cétait la fête. Réussie.
Derrière toi, la couette fait une bosse, tu aurais toutes les peines du monde à dire son nom ou à te souvenirs de la gueule quelle a si on te le demandait - heureusement que personne ne demande, personne nest réveillé, tout le monde dort, tout le monde se fout de savoir comment elle sappelle de toutes façons.
Tes tout seul.
Tu ne te souviens pas trop mais ça na aucune importance - avec ce que vous aviez bu, même un petit missionnaire baclé en trois minutes sera devenu le coup du siècle dès quil faudra le raconter.
Dehors, la ville est froide et agressive, illuminé à ten faire mal aux yeux - crocodile au néon qui pue une mort blanche et surexposée presque pire que dans ta tête - presque seulement. Tas comme une envie de chialer sur ta petite vie merdique et stéréotypée qui te colle au cul jusque dans tes défonses. Mais tout ce que tu vas réussir à faire, cest gerber. Tu le sais. Dailleurs, ça vient avec le goût des cendres froides...
Saloperie de petit matin.


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Joelaloose (16 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve ça chouette, mais tout le monde me dit que cette photo est pourie


----------



## benao (16 Septembre 2006)

salut a tous!!
de retour du Japon, j'ai pris le temps de regarder attentivement mes tofs, environ 400, et résultat, quand même pas mal de ratés!!:rateau:  je risque d'etre plus actif ici qu'au coin des plus belles-photos-du-monde-qui-tuent!
la première, bien foirée à cause d'une mauvaise exposition et des couleurs violettasses :


----------



## richard-deux (17 Septembre 2006)

*Photo du Tram à Prague.*


----------



## mamyblue (17 Septembre 2006)

"La pisse vache" photo prise depuis la voiture, on était sur l'autoroute en direction de Martigny et il pleuvait comme partout, et ben oui en Valais il y avait aussi la pluie   


​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

est completement ratée , faite façon autoportraits , mais moi .....
je l'aime beaucoup  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Photo du Tram à Prague.* ​



j'ai un vieux modèle en stock....


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

mince, je me suis encore gouré de sujet.... 

enfin le top serait que vous trouviez cette photo absolument naze !


----------



## françois25 (18 Septembre 2006)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Moi je trouve &#231;a chouette, mais tout le monde me dit que cette photo est pourie



moi je trouve cette photo d'amsterdam geniale


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

et hop, une vraie ratée que j'adore...






à Pilsen....


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)




----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

même série...







pas facile la photo sportive de nuit


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

ça flood ! :mouais: 






un joli raté aux "24 heures de Pomps"


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

tu peux la refaire au ralenti ? :rose:


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Septembre 2006)

françois25 a dit:


> moi je trouve cette photo d'amsterdam geniale



 bien joué y'en a qui connaissent bien la place de Dam


----------



## benkenobi (18 Septembre 2006)

La locomotive arrive, elle est très sombre, je suis à contre jour, il y a une forte lumière, je prends la photo et c'est raté... 

Et pourtant, j'aime bien le résultat !


----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2006)

Tu as raison , elle est très sympa !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> &#231;a flood ! :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas du cot&#233; de Moildar &#231;a ?... pr&#234;t de St Claude ?


----------



## benao (20 Septembre 2006)

encore une photo bien ratée dans le métro de tôkyô malgré des conditions idéales : une belle vitre qui donne sur la cabine du conducteur.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ange_63 (21 Septembre 2006)

Je la trouve assez jolie mais pas super non plus, je pense qu'elle a sa place ici du coup 
:rateau: Trop sombre/mal Cadrée?! Je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Je la trouve assez jolie mais pas super non plus, je pense qu'elle a sa place ici du coup
> :rateau: Trop sombre/mal Cadrée?! Je ne sais pas trop.







Y a pire comme ratage. 
Ambiance sympa.


----------



## benkenobi (21 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Y a pire comme ratage.
> Ambiance sympa.



Fayot !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Fayot !!







Prout !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

Cette photo n'est pas vraiment rat&#233;e mais disons qu'elle manque singuli&#232;rement d'interet si on ne sait pas que j'ai photographi&#233; cette orchid&#233;e sauvage hier apr&#232;s midi &#224; 850 m d'altitude en me baladant sur les sommets qui surplombent Monaco.






J'ignorais totalement qu'il y avait ce genre de fleur dans la r&#233;gion alors qu'en fait il y en aurait 90 esp&#232;ces.

C'etait mon post culturel pour 2006.


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Cette photo n'est pas vraiment rat&#233;e mais disons qu'elle manque singuli&#232;rement d'interet si on ne sait pas que j'ai photographi&#233; cette orchid&#233;e sauvage hier apr&#232;s midi &#224; 850 m d'altitude en me baladant sur les sommets qui surplombent Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOl t'es pass&#233; juste au dessus de mon taf alors


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> LOl t'es passé juste au dessus de mon taf alors


Mont Agel et Tete de chien


----------



## benkenobi (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Cette photo n'est pas vraiment rat&#233;e mais disons qu'elle manque singuli&#232;rement d'interet si on ne sait pas que j'ai photographi&#233; cette orchid&#233;e sauvage hier apr&#232;s midi &#224; 850 m d'altitude en me baladant sur les sommets qui surplombent Monaco.
> 
> J'ignorais totalement qu'il y avait ce genre de fleur dans la r&#233;gion alors qu'en fait il y en aurait 90 esp&#232;ces.
> 
> C'etait mon post culturel pour 2006.



Sans vouloir contrarier ton &#233;lan culturel, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit vraiment une orchid&#233;e. J'aurais plut&#244;t dit une Papillionac&#233;e ou un truc du m&#234;me acabit... :rose:

Mais bon la fleur est jolie quand m&#234;me !


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Une photo ratée dont j'ai essayé de tirer parti.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Une photo ratée dont j'ai essayé de tirer parti.



jr t'en pries, pas de ça cheu nous.:love: 

pas si raté. Impression de: je ne fais que passer. Pas de photos.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

On dirait un de mes r&#234;ves. J'aime. Tu n'aurais pas du la poster ici.


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> jr t'en pries, pas de ça cheu nous.:love:
> 
> pas si raté. Impression de: je ne fais que passer. Pas de photos.





Merci Olivier.  




Lastrada a dit:


> On dirait un de mes rêves. J'aime. Tu n'aurais pas du la poster ici.





Merci. 
Mais à la base quand même, elle est ratée, c'est pas elle que je voulais et il lui manque le haut de la tête ! 
Finallement, c'est un heureux hasard.  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas d'accord, en fait elle m'&#233;voque Les derniers jours de Laura Palmer. (Lynch)


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pas d'accord, en fait elle m'évoque Les derniers jours de Laura Palmer. (Lynch)




Merci pour la référence.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

benkenobi a dit:


> Sans vouloir contrarier ton élan culturel, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit vraiment une orchidée. J'aurais plutôt dit une Papillionacée ou un truc du même acabit... :rose:
> 
> Mais bon la fleur est jolie quand même !



Ah ben si tu le dis..  je suis un peu déçu 




Lastrada a dit:


> On dirait un de mes rêves. J'aime. Tu n'aurais pas du la poster ici.



+1


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Une photo ratée dont j'ai essayé de tirer parti.



   

La "femme en rouge" de Matrix !!

t'avais pris la petite pilule toi aussi alors ? :rateau:  

en tout cas j'aime bien !


----------



## macintroll (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mont Agel et Tete de chien



héhé t'as eu du bol d'habitude y a toujours de la brune sur la turbie ... pas aujourd'hui !


----------



## ange_63 (21 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Y a pire comme ratage.
> Ambiance sympa.



Merci!!!  
:love:






jpmiss a dit:


> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/7471/p9209901mi5.jpg
> 
> J'ignorais totalement qu'il y avait ce genre de fleur dans la r&#233;gion alors qu'en fait il y en aurait 90 esp&#232;ces.
> 
> C'etait mon post culturel pour 2006.




Elle est superbe cette fleur, mais c'est bien une orchid&#233;e?
Elle ressemble beaucoup &#224; un pois de senteur!  

=>il existe une race dite &#224; fleurs d'orchid&#233;e. 


Edite: oups je n'avais pas vu le post de benkenobi :rose: (  Haaa nos bon cours de bota  C'&#233;tait quoi le nom de cette vieille bique qui nous faisait les TP d&#233;j&#224;? )


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

macintroll a dit:


> héhé t'as eu du bol d'habitude y a toujours de la brune sur la turbie ... pas aujourd'hui !



C'etait hier.


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Elle est superbe cette fleur, mais c'est bien une orchidée?
> Elle ressemble beaucoup à un pois de senteur!
> 
> =>il existe une race dite à fleurs d'orchidée.



Il existe quelques dizaines de milliers d'espèces d'orchidées alors faut pas s'étonner si elles ressemblent un peu à n'importe quoi. 
Ceci dit c'est vrai que la photo m'aurait fait penser à des vesces mais je n'y connais que dalle. Enfin, je sais juste que je photographie des orchidées aussi bien sur l'Aubrac que dans les Corbières.


----------



## ange_63 (22 Septembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Il existe quelques dizaines de milliers d'esp&#232;ces d'orchid&#233;es alors faut pas s'&#233;tonner si elles ressemblent un peu &#224; n'importe quoi.
> Ceci dit c'est vrai que la photo m'aurait fait penser &#224; des vesces mais je n'y connais que dalle. Enfin, je sais juste que je photographie des orchid&#233;es aussi bien sur l'Aubrac que dans les Corbi&#232;res.



 Oui certes  mais l&#8217;une est une dicotyl&#233;done ( &#224; fleur papilionac&#233;e) et l&#8217;autre une monocotyl&#233;done (dont les fleurs poss&#233;dent un &#233;peron ou un tubercule). Les mono. des dicot. se diff&#233;rencies par la nervation des feuilles  
Alors jpmiss elles &#233;taient comment les feuilles? 
En plus un pois de senteur poss&#232;de des vrilles (plante grimpante) 


Comme quoi il faudrait toujours avoir une flore Bonnier dans son sac!  :rateau: La mienne me sert &#233;norm&#233;ment!


----------



## benkenobi (22 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Oui certes  mais lune est une dicotylédone ( à fleur papilionacée) et lautre une monocotylédone (dont les fleurs possédent un éperon ou un tubercule). Les mono. des dicot. se différencies par la nervation des feuilles
> Alors jpmiss elles étaient comment les feuilles?
> En plus un pois de senteur possède des vrilles (plante grimpante)
> 
> ...



Comment elle se la pète celle-la !    J'ai jamais vu ça...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a au bout ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Un lampadaire ? ....


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Septembre 2006)

Une photo qui aurait put être réussi, si : 
- Les vitres avait été ouvertes un peu plus
- Il ne pleuvait pas
- Le ciel était bleu
- Le pont n'était pas en traveaux
- Un cycliste n'avait pas garré son vélo ici 
bref trois fois rien 






j'ai quand même essayé de retaper ça parceque j'aime beaucoup la perspective des nombreux ponts qui s'enchainent, mais pour la pluie c'est assez difficile de faire qqchose.... du moins avec mon niveau


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> feuilles
> Alors jpmiss elles étaient comment les feuilles?



Je sais plus je les ai fumé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un lampadaire ? ....


Je voyais plus l'enfer (c'est rouge) après le glauque voyage vêrdâtre (i y a un ^de trop, je sais) de l'existence, tout ça...

Mais bon, oui, plus prosaïquement, il y avait un lampadaire...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je voyais plus l'enfer (c'est rouge) après le glauque voyage vêrdâtre (i y a un ^de trop, je sais) de l'existence, tout ça...
> 
> Mais bon, oui, plus prosaïquement, il y avait un lampadaire...



Ah bah ouais y'a du rouge, on sait ce que c'est ....


----------



## ange_63 (23 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais plus je les ai fumé.



   Excellent!!! 
MDR

Tu as bien fait!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

cette photo n'a rien de raté ou pas, ou plutot si, elle est ratée parceque mal prise. Avez vous des conseils à me donner pour mettre en valeur ce "totem" que j'adore.






merci de vos idées et conseils


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2006)

Pour commencer je pense qu'il faudrait un arri&#232;re plan uni et sombre de mani&#232;re a ne pas d&#233;tourner l'attention du sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

merci JP.

Faut que je trouve l'endroit où le faire... encore merci.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> cadrage, netteté, etc.


A mon avis c'est surtout l'exposition


----------



## r0m1 (29 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Bon, je pense que celle-ci laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer sur un certain nombre de points : cadrage, nettet&#233;, etc. Dommage :rose: car j'adore la juxtaposition de tous ces bois et ce genre d'atmosph&#232;re&#8230;





jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis c'est surtout l'exposition



Peut &#234;tre aussi qu'il aurait fallu faire un peu le m&#233;nage et enlever le balai en plastique bleu qui g&#226;che justement cette atmosph&#232;re de bois, ainsi que les restes du casse cro&#251;te...   

(d'ailleurs je vois le jus d'orange mais ni t&#233;quilla, ni vodka , ni rien....   )


----------



## casimodo (29 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> cette photo n'a rien de raté ou pas, ou plutot si, elle est ratée parceque mal prise. Avez vous des conseils à me donner pour mettre en valeur ce "totem" que j'adore.
> merci de vos idées et conseils



Bonjour a tous 
je pense que jp a une tres bonne idee, je rajouterais un eclairage dessous légèrement de face et bien dans l'axe et autre plus doux derriere je pense que ca donnera une dimension mystique à ton sujet, conseil d'amateur je suis pas photographe, j'aurais du mal a m'endormir a coté d'une telle chose


----------



## casimodo (29 Septembre 2006)

j'ai parcouru votre discution avec beaucoup d'interet alors je me permet de poster a mon tour une photo que j'aime beaucoup, malheureusement ce n'etait pas volontaire......


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)

casimodo a dit:


> j'ai parcouru votre discution avec beaucoup d'interet alors je me permet de poster a mon tour une photo que j'aime beaucoup, malheureusement ce n'etait pas volontaire......






Ca n'en fait pas une photo ratée pour autant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> cette photo n'a rien de raté ou pas, ou plutot si, elle est ratée parceque mal prise. Avez vous des conseils à me donner pour mettre en valeur ce "totem" que j'adore.





jpmiss a dit:


> Pour commencer je pense qu'il faudrait un arrière plan uni et sombre de manière a ne pas détourner l'attention du sujet.



Je le verrais plutôt claire vu la couleur sombre du totem ...
un blanc crème.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Octobre 2006)

Un jour de mauvais temps photo prise depuis la plage d'Yverdon 
avec vue sur Grandson et son ch&#226;teau !


​


----------



## mamyblue (10 Octobre 2006)

C'est une photo ratée mais sur la gauche on dirait 2 chauves-souris... 
:mouais: c'est ce que je vois...  


​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Octobre 2006)

La Thièle qui va se jeter dans le lac de Neuchâtel !!!


----------



## darkbeno (20 Octobre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> tiens, ça tombe bien, Ponk, tu passes par là je viens te tenir compagnie
> j'ai un *truc qui ressemble*, regarde, pas vert, mais bon, y a un lampadaire



Elle est ratée cette photo ?  Franchement, si je pouvait te bouler, je le ferais...


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

J'avoue j'ose pas la mettre dans le fil des plus belles photos.:rose: Pourtant, je ne pense pas qu'il faille "comprendre" ou "saisir" une photo pour l'apprécier.
Et j'ai utilisé la technique de bouger en avant et en arrière l'APN que m'a montré Alèm. Merci.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Novembre 2006)

Je trouve cette photo loupée, mais je l'aime bien   


​


----------



## g.robinson (13 Novembre 2006)

Que rajouter au titre de cette Discussion pour être plus clair ?


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2006)

g.robinson a dit:


> Que rajouter au titre de cette Discussion pour être plus clair ?






Moi je le trouve plutôt pas mal, ce reflet bleu sur un sol luisant de pluie.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2006)

J'ai toujours su que t'avais le bout qui s'allumait dans le noir !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour revenir dans le style raté...

Nous avec Aurélie on la trouve vachement bien ce qui n'est pas du goût de tout le monde! Moi je trouve que le travail de couleur est pas mal, mais bon...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_moi aussi les filles, moi aussi... :love: :love:_


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le style raté...
> 
> Nous avec Aurélie on la trouve vachement bien ce qui n'est pas du goût de tout le monde! Moi je trouve que le travail de couleur est pas mal, mais bon...



Et c'est le soutien-gorge de qui derrière tout ça ??!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

je l'aime bien pour l'instant. Londres, la foule. Les gens faisaient le tour pour que je puisse la prendre. Les gamins étaient scotchés aux chevaux.


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2006)

...toujours m'étonnent.

Un peu fade, un peu floue, dommage, mais je trouve ça joli!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Et c'est le soutien-gorge de qui derrière tout ça ??!! :mouais:



Mmmmm j'ai beau retourner cette image dans tous les sens mais je ne vois pas de soutien-gorge... Un effet de plis du drap qui est derrière faut croire...  

Si effectivement pièce de lingerie il y a, elle doit m'appartenir puisque c'est chez moi...





("P***** Aurélie! Quoi! Quelle performence conceptuelle artistique ?! J't'avais dit que c'était une mauvaises idée de prendre la photo à poil! C'est malin..." )


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2006)

ouais ben faut me dire si c'est un effet d'optique du drap ou pas ... non car si c'est un vrai soutif j'en parle pas à mon psy (j'economise une séance !)!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> ouais ben faut me dire si c'est un effet d'optique du drap ou pas ... non car si c'est un vrai soutif j'en parle pas à mon psy (j'economise une séance !)!!!



Ben tu peux commencer à économiser pour une séance chez ton psy alors, parce que là il n'y a rien du tout miss Bunny...    
C'est un pli du drap, le pur fruit du hasard! Incroyable mais vrai, je viens de vérifier sur l'originale. Je suis désolée...

Et là tu vois quoi?







  
Oui oui c'est une photo que tout le monde trouve pourrie, moi j'aimais bien le côté infrarouge dans la nuit.​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Et l&#224; tu vois quoi?





un soutif blanc avec un apn au nombril


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Non...


Pas du tout  ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Non...
> 
> 
> Pas du tout  ...



oui tu as raison, 2 balles blanches que tu as meme pas pris la peine de le chercher de la meme taille


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2006)

Ok j'avoue j'ai regardé l'émission d'M6 juste pour ces quelques minutes...:love: :rose: 
(J'ai d'autres photos)


----------



## r0m1 (8 Décembre 2006)

celle là , je l'aime plutot bien, j'ai trouvé l'idée assez intéressante de fixer la pluie tombant de mon toit, mais  je sais pas , j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir réussi a trouver ce que je cherchais...


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> celle l&#224; , je l'aime plutot bien, j'ai trouv&#233; l'id&#233;e assez int&#233;ressante de fixer la pluie tombant de mon toit, mais  je sais pas , j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir r&#233;ussi a trouver ce que je cherchais...
> 
> ​






N'emp&#234;che, elle est bien sympa quand m&#234;me !


----------



## mamyblue (8 Décembre 2006)

La Faraz dommage elle est pas très net...  


 
Et tout près de là, il y a du sureau... En décembre c'est pas courant...


----------



## desertea (9 Décembre 2006)

Petite leçon de contre jour !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

Voilà, ça, ça m'agace. Parce que pour une fois que j'ose vivre mon vice au grand jour et sortir mon APN dans la rue, bin la DDE, elle fait exprès de mettre des panneaux de signalisation n'importe où pour gâcher le plaisir du photographe.
Bon j'aurais pu le voir avant de la prendre, c'est vrai.:rose:

Alèm>Je vois pas en quoi ta photo est ratée. C'est parce que c'est pas une "vraie" photo ?​


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> _Alèm>Je vois pas en quoi ta photo est ratée. C'est parce que c'est pas une "vraie" photo ?
> _​


_


tu es trop bonne avec moi ma melounette, c'est un sacré recadrage ma photo, j'épargne la vue de ce qu'il reste de peu de la fonderie et de l'immeuble moche officiel dans lequel tu vois ce reflet 
_


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais ? Bin moi j'aime bien.


----------



## mamyblue (18 Décembre 2006)

Il faisait des hottes, des grandes, des moyennes et des petites... En voici deux...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai voulu am&#233;liorer la photo que papa avait fait, mais c'est pas encore &#231;a on peut faire
mieux j'en suis s&#251;re


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Euh...c'est pas trop mal. Disons que déjà le cadre..fais simple Mamy, oublie les fantaisies.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

Pas de miracle, on l'a souvent r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;, une photo pourrave &#224; l'origine, restera pourrave... quoiqu'on y fasse.


----------



## r0m1 (20 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> J'ai voulu améliorer la photo que papa avait fait, mais c'est pas encore ça on peut faire
> mieux j'en suis sûre  ​




touche pu à rien mamy stoppp!!!! ​


----------



## mamyblue (20 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Euh...c'est pas trop mal. Disons que déjà le cadre..fais simple Mamy, oublie les fantaisies.


Oui Mel tu a raison seulement j'ai été surprise car le cadre du milieu je l'ai pas fait mais quand j'ai posté il est apparu et en regardant la photo du dessus j'ai compris. Le tour est blanc, avec le bord noir et il y a la tapisserie et voilà pourquoi autour de la hotte il y a le cadre  c'est en faisant qu'on apprend pas vrai... Et qu'on peut corriger ses erreurs...  j'aurais du enlever tout de suite la tapisserie... Ouais... Mais on réffléchis pas toujours assez   

T'inquiète pas r0m1, je touche plus à rien. J'ai compris la leçon...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas de miracle, on l'a souvent répété, une photo pourrave à l'origine, restera pourrave... quoiqu'on y fasse.


 
Surtout que là c'est encore pire  :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (20 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surtout que l&#224; c'est encore pire  :rateau:


Ouais...    

Cette photo je d&#233;dicace &#224; Touma&#239; et &#224; Momo-du-56 !!!
Je suis bien incapable de nager comme Touma&#239; et ces deux dauphins !!!
Momo je suis une d&#233;butante pour la broderie &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi !!!
Mais j'ai pens&#233; &#224; vous en le faisant...  




J'ai promis &#224; r0m1 de ne plus rien touch&#233;... 
C'est pourquoi j'essaie la broderie...
Car les hottes ne me conviennent pas   ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

D'aucuns me diront qu'elle est floue, mal cadr&#233;e, trop  de lumi&#232;re, une esp&#232;ce de allot rouge&#226;tre flottant autour du beffroi (orthographe totalement approximative), si, si regardez bien. Mais moi je l'aime bien cette photo avec son lampadaire. En plus il faisait un temps de chien ce soir l&#224;. Rien que pour &#231;a...






Tout-de suite elle para&#238;t magnifique apr&#232;s la hotte de mamyblue   ...
(Enfin...apr&#232;s ce "gobelin" devrais-je dire... )


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> une espèce de *allot* rougeâtre flottant autour du beffroi (orthographe totalement approximative)


L'effet allot Marie ?


----------



## eyescarz (24 Décembre 2006)

je lu trouve un certain style


----------



## Picouto (22 Janvier 2007)

De temps en temps, mon viel ami se met &#224; tousser et &#224; faire ce qui lui plait... ici un d&#233;clenchement pendant que je r&#232;gle la vitesse... mais moi j'aime bien :love:




​


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> De temps en temps, mon viel ami se met à tousser et à faire ce qui lui plait... ici un déclenchement pendant que je règle la vitesse... mais moi j'aime bien :love:
> 
> ​





Moi j'aime beaucoup !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

quand on est 2 a bouger  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

completement ratée mais je l'aime beaucoup


----------



## dada didouda (22 Janvier 2007)

bon ok, elle est complétement floue ... mais je l'ai pris sans pied et à 9h du soir, et j'ai été bien surpris qu'on puisse voir les nuages (que l'on ne voyait pas dans la nuit bruxelloise) et qu'il y ait tant de lumière sur cette photo


----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2007)

Hier matin en me levant comme beaucoup de monde j'ai trouvé la neige et ben voilà l'hiver arrive enfin...  


 
On dirait pas mais sur les voitures il y a une bonne couche, le voisin est en train d'enlever la neige, mais dessous c'est complètement gelé ...


----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2007)

Déclenchement intempestif mais j'adore les couleurs. :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (9 Février 2007)

Premier essai dans le métro 




​


----------



## Melounette (10 Février 2007)

Ah bin hé, tu prends la même ligne que moi. Pas mal. Moi j'arrive toujours pas à le sortir dans le métro, les gens ils me regardent bizarre, du coup je fais pas la photo.:rose:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Février 2007)

Il ne faut surtout pas se gêner !!!! mais bon , as tu vu l'heure ? dans l'après midi c'est cool et tout depend de la station


----------



## matthieu2278 (10 Février 2007)

Bon, c'est vrai que la photo est très moche... Mais prendre une guêpe en photo, c'est pas facile.....


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2007)

T'as qu'à prendre des cours avec Joubichou, il est très doué pour tout un tas de bestioles.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)




----------



## jojofk (13 Février 2007)

​bon, voil&#224;, c'est une &#233;chelle quoi... :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Février 2007)

Première photo avec mon nouveau Canon PowerShot S3. Comme c'est la première avec un bridge, y'a que moi qui la trouve pas pire :rose:


----------



## Aladisse (15 Février 2007)

soleil superbe sur toulouse aujourd'hui, je prend mon appareil pour photographier depuis ma fen&#234;tre, voil&#224; ce qui se rapproche le plus du resultat que je voulais: 
j'ai pas pris la peine d'effacer les poussi&#232;res






je voulais garder un ciel uniforme et des batiments fortement contrast&#233;s sur les ombres, mais ni le degrad&#233; du ciel ni le rendu des batiments ne me plaisait.
donc j'essai de reparer le d&#233;grad&#233;, mais du coup, les batiments sont completement ternes et d&#233;lav&#233;s:






un autre essai (absolument moche mais c'est pas l'endroit pour avoir honte):






bref, me disant que la reflexion des batiments va &#224; l'encontre de mes projet, je tente de tirer quelque chose en noir et blanc (legerement sepia) pour profiter de cete luminosit&#233;:






m&#234;me probl&#232;me de d&#233;grad&#233; sur le ciel et manque de relief. j'en viens &#224; me dire, de plus, que ce cadre est mauvais et la photo tout simplement inutile d&#233;s le d&#233;part, aussi derniere tentative d'en tirer malgr&#233; tout quelque chose (je suis born&#233; parfois), je recadre completement et contraste un peu plus:






cette fois-ci les batiments me plaisent un peu plus et le ciel est uniformement... noir. 

l&#224; je me dis que j'ai atteind la limite de mes connaissances photographiques et qu'il ne me reste plus pour reconfort que de poster tout &#231;a ici pour en rire.


bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous.   en esperant qu'il fasse aussi beau chez vous qu'ici.


edit: je ne vous ai mis que 5 tirages mais il y en a eu 10 en vrai.


----------



## mamyblue (20 Février 2007)

Cette photo est pas terrible mais je trouve super le pigeon sur la main de ma p'te-fille


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

ratée, pourquoi?    
parce qu'elle est floue et le lac Léman penche un chouilla vers la droite
cependant, je l'aime quand même beaucoup :love:  alors j'l'a met ici


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2007)

Je l'aime bien moi... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es pas pass&#233;e loin de la bonne composition, mamy !  (je cite pour faciliter la lecture)



Je plussoie  Un petit air des photos de NY sous la neige d'Andr&#233; Kert&#233;sz


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

bonjour mamy

Une belle photo ratée:rose:  tant pis, c'est le "métier" qui rentre.


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> bonjour mamy
> 
> Une belle photo ratée:rose:  tant pis, c'est le "métier" qui rentre.



Après un petit passage par Photoshop, elle est loin d'être si ratée que ça. 




(Si tu veux le fichier Photoshop je te le passerai par iChat  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

pour le "métier", je crois que j'en ai pour un moment.

Merci Maitre  

Bon, je retourne me coucher... 

A vendre APN ayant servi cause désarroi profond et incapabilité chronique à faire des tofs:rose: 

Adieu monde cruel.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2007)

en couleur y'a pas de quoi rougir non plus .. tu pourrais l poster dans 72h
(c'est sur que la compression 3 fois ca use par contre :-/)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en couleur y'a pas de quoi rougir non plus .. tu pourrais l poster dans 72h
> (c'est sur que la compression 3 fois ca use par contre :-/)




Je n'ai pas voulu la mettre dans 72H pour ne pas donner de baton à certains, j'ai préféré y mettre un autre type de chat.  Ah, Alice...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2007)

:love: C'était son anniversaire ? :love:


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je n'ai pas voulu la mettre dans 72H pour ne pas donner de baton à certains




pfff c'est des c.ons laisse dire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love: C'était son anniversaire ? :love:



Oui, mais il a jamais soufflé la bougie, du coup, son cadeau est dans l'armoire. Il l'aura quand il aura soufflé la bougie...:love: 

Nan, je déconne, il l'a eu sa souris


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

D&#233;clenchement intempestif


----------



## vousti (8 Mars 2007)

flou et surexposé mais j'aime



​


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je plussoie  Un petit air des photos de NY sous la neige d'André Kertész



Alem a eu la bonne idée de déplacer les messages postés ici d'une discussion qui s'était engagée sur la photo de neige de Mamy, et du fait que beaucoup d'images ratées le sont par un manque de composition. Pour ceux qui s'intéressent au débat, ca se passe ici.

(Je l'indique car j'ai failli la rater, n'y étant pas abonné... fatalement ! )


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mars 2007)

Hum hum


jpmiss a dit:


> *Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*
> 
> on ne cite pas&#8230; je vais pas revenir dessus​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2007)

Ah nan elle est pas rat&#233;e vu que le flou est absolument volontaire et totalement contr&#244;l&#233;. Je l'ai prise au moment du festival de Cannes pour donner une sensation d'ivresse du mec qui s'est tap&#233; 23 cocktails depuis 11h du matin et qui se retrouve p&#233;t&#233; au milieu de la foule devant le Carlton.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan elle est pas ratée vu que le flou est absolument volontaire et totalement contrôlé. Je l'ai prise au moment du festival de Cannes pour donner une sensation d'ivresse du mec qui s'est tapé 23 cocktails depuis 11h du matin et qui se retrouve pété au milieu de la foule devant le Carlton.



Tout ça pour nous avouer que tu étais pété dès *11h* du mat !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai malheureusement laiss&#233; tra&#238;ner des n&#233;gatifs d'un voyage dans une bo&#238;te oubli&#233;e. Les photos ont &#233;t&#233; prises avec un compact argentique, donc d'une qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre . 
Je les ai donc scann&#233;es en haute d&#233;f mais les couleurs sont d&#233;gueulasses, alors j'essaie de rattraper... et j'en profite pour recadrer ! Mais comme ces photos sont li&#233;s &#224; des souvenirs pr&#233;cis, j'ai du mal &#224; me dire "elles sont rat&#233;es jette les".
Il fait bizarre le gros bloc noir sur le c&#244;t&#233; gauche, on ne voit pas les d&#233;tails du toit. Le tronc d'arbre qui prolonge la t&#234;te du chien n'est pas heureux, le deuxi&#232;me pilier sur la gauche aurait d&#251; soit &#234;tre en entier, soit &#234;tre zapp&#233;.
Mais j'aime bien la tronche du chien et la texture du b&#233;ton par terre.
Objectivement elle est pas belle ! Et rien n'y fais j'aime cette photo et je la trouve quand m&#234;me belle.






Edit : y'a des gens qui l'aiment quand m&#234;me aussi !  Merci les gas


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> jp était bourré quand il l'a prise et c'est ce qu'il veut nous montrer


Justement non j'étais pas bourré, c'était pour de faux.
D'ailleurs Christopher Reeves il a jamais su voler en vrai (et on a eu la preuve par la suite)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

Odr&#233;, j'aime beaucoup ta photo, elle d&#233;gage un sentiment de qui&#233;tude. Merci


et pourtant, la traque a &#233;t&#233; longue...:rose:  j'en ai tout une s&#233;rie mais c'est la meilleur.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai jamais vu le ciel chez-moi avec autant de croisements d'avions, dommage elles sont pas très net et pas bien centrée ​


----------



## mamyblue (17 Mars 2007)

Un matin vers 7h00 le lever du soleil, le ciel avait une couleur magnifique, plus beau que sur la photo mais je l'aime bien quand même ​


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2007)

N'empêche, ils sont jolis tes ciels Mamy !   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (19 Mars 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> N'empêche, ils sont jolis tes ciels Mamy !   :love:


Merci macmarco ainsi qu'à tous, vous qui m'avez boulée et encouragée ​ 
Pour le plaisir voici la seule petite chose que j'ai pû tirer de l'éclipse de lune   


 
Par contre j'en ai vu de très belle lune, bravo! 
La mienne est toute petite mais c'est un début non... 
  ​


----------



## nato kino (23 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (23 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61469713@N00/431237933/
> tof​


​Il est où le ratage ? ​


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

Qui trouve la photo de nato kino rat&#233;e ? 

Moi j'ad&#244;&#244;oorreee :love:


----------



## quenaur (23 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Qui trouve la photo de nato kino ratée ?
> 
> Moi j'adôôoorreee :love:



Moi aussi, j'aimerai pouvoir en faire autant :love:


----------



## Captain_X (23 Mars 2007)

<enc**l&#233;>

boarf moi ca me transcende pas, y'a plein d'erreur et puis surtout quand on a vu un peu du travail de l'artiste on est decu
</enc**l&#233;>


----------



## Redoch (23 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> [/CENTER]
> Il est o&#249; le ratage ? ​



quelle question !!!! :mouais: :mouais:  

tu ne vois pas que les U.F.O. ont fait rater  l&#224; photos ?????????????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

moi je l'aime  bien. Mais bon.


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

Ce sont des chars d'une clique au Carnaval de Bâle. 
J'aimais bien les couleurs, pis l'effet mouvant. mais le reste est flou. Tant pis!


----------



## vousti (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ce sont des chars d'une clique au Carnaval de Bâle.
> J'aimais bien les couleurs, pis l'effet mouvant. mais le reste est flou. Tant pis!



trop abusé de fendant?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

c'est un peu HS mais bon. même les pros doivent en faire, kéky font avec ce genre de tofs? ils balancent poubelles, ils recyclent? ZAN FON KOI?  Hein? 

Je suis sur que ce n'est jamais perdu. (est ce que je jete un fond de plat? non, alors!)


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> tof tof



Ben alors... on fait son Caliméro pour qu'on te dise "Mais non... elle est pas ratée..." ou alors c'est ton alzheimer qui fait des siennes et tu t'es trompé de fil ?   

Je crois que je vais taire mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

quelle question !!!! :mouais: :mouais:  

tu ne vois pas que les U.F.O. ont fait rater  là photos ?????????????


----------



## Lastrada (25 Mars 2007)

C'est bien vrai qu'elle est rat&#233;e cette photo. Moi je n'aurais m&#234;me pas os&#233; la poster ici. 

Le niveau de ce fil baisse monte  !!

M. Nato au parloir, qu'avez vous &#224; dire pour votre d&#233;fense ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

_Un grand merci au labo "pro" de la fnac pour ses jolis effets de matières...  _​


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

quelle bande de nazes t'as pas pay&#233; j'esp&#232;re

c'est plut&#244;t : "la photo que vous avez r&#233;ussi... sauf eux"


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> quelle bande de nazes t'as pas payé j'espère
> 
> c'est plutôt : "la photo que vous avez réussi... sauf eux"



Remboursé en chèques kdos d'un montant de 100 + 4 bobines... Mais bon, 4 bobines à la rue quand même.


----------



## Picouto (27 Mars 2007)

Ah oui  c'est pas qu'une photo   c'est carr&#233;ment 4 pelloches


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

et le sbire on l'a pas clou&#233; au pilori ??? ben putain, rien que pour ca faudrait r&#233;tablir les tribunaux populaires


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> _Un grand merci au labo "pro" de la fnac pour ses jolis effets de matières...  _​



Sûrement un stagiaire ... 

Mais si je ne m'abuse, on dirait que sur le coin en haut à droite, il y a une branche d'arbre ! Te serais tu tenté à la surimpression ? Parce que si ce sont des arbres, je vois pas comment ils auraient put attérir ici. Si ce sont des tâches, vérifie si ton négatif est sale. S'il l'est un trempage dans le l'eau savoneuse (1 ou 2 goutte de produit vaisselle) et un rinçage pourrront peut être enlevé les tâches en forme de branches d'arbres mais j'en doute fortement. 

On dirait que lors du développement la pellicule était collée sur elle même...


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Remboursé en chèques kdos d'un montant de 100 + 4 bobines... Mais bon, 4 bobines à la rue quand même.



Ya d'excellents labo pro à Paris et accessibles et de réputation bien meilleure que celle de la fnac


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4217619 a dit:
			
		

> S&#251;rement un stagiaire ...
> 
> Mais si je ne m'abuse, on dirait que sur le coin en haut &#224; droite, il y a une branche d'arbre ! Te serais tu tent&#233; &#224; la surimpression ? Parce que si ce sont des arbres, je vois pas comment ils auraient put att&#233;rir ici. Si ce sont des t&#226;ches, v&#233;rifie si ton n&#233;gatif est sale. S'il l'est un trempage dans le l'eau savoneuse (1 ou 2 goutte de produit vaisselle) et un rin&#231;age pourrront peut &#234;tre enlev&#233; les t&#226;ches en forme de branches d'arbres mais j'en doute fortement.



Il y a effectivement une surimpression sur 1/3 de l'image &#224; droite, &#231;a c'est moi (et la fin du rouleau), mais bon les taches en haut &#224; gauche c'est un peu diff&#233;rent par exemple, et le reste des n&#233;gatifs aussi. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont fait avec mais entre les griffures, les traces de r&#233;v&#233;lateur et m&#234;me de doigts par moment... :hein: 
Que &#231;a soit un stagiaire ou un employ&#233; en instance de d&#233;part &#224; la retraite moi perso &#231;a me fait une belle jambe, apr&#232;s que le labo ne reconnaisse pas ses tords et me dise que j'avais  s&#251;rement du sable dans mon boitier, c'est encore autre chose (la bobine qui restait &#224; finir dans le-dit boitier, elle, n'a &#233;videment aucune trace, mais ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant puisque j'ai chang&#233; de prestataire ensuite  ).





			
				odr&#233;;4217619 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que lors du d&#233;veloppement la pellicule &#233;tait coll&#233;e sur elle m&#234;me...


Un rouleau &#231;a pourrait s'expliquer, mais 4...


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Ya d'excellents labo pro à Paris et accessibles et de réputation bien meilleure que celle de la fnac



Il y a toujours mieux, c'est certain.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

il n'y a que mieux c'est certain...

ceci dit... un film au detergent, c'est dans les labos de la fnac qu'ils font ca...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

La mise en spire a dût être difficile avec des mains qui venaient de récurer les toilettes à la  javel et le matériel était peut être utilisé pour l'engrais des fleurs, qui sait ?


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2007)

font pas de fleurs &#224; la fnac..., mais libre &#224; toi de pas te laver les mains apr&#232;s avoir effectuer les t&#226;ches m&#233;nag&#232;re que t'impose ton patron... mais ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

*bon&#8230; ne te f&#226;che pas Nato mais penser que la Fnac a un labo pro, c'est surann&#233; (quand il y avait espace images oui mais &#231;a n'existe plus depuis 10 ans)&#8230; alors si tu veux aller dans un labo pro : dupon, dupif, imagin'oir, br&#233;gand, etc&#8230; c'est plus cher mais tes films seront d&#233;velopp&#233;s aux petits oignons (c'est mieux que la javel)

pour les autres, n'oubliez pas que des mecs biens travaillent aussi &#224; la fnac, je dis pas &#231;a pour moi&#8230; mais il y a des incomp&#233;tents partous &#224; ce petit jeu&#8230; 
*


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4224237 a dit:
			
		

> bon ne te fâche pas Nato mais penser que la Fnac a un labo pro, c'est suranné



Je me disais bien aussi que vu les délais, ils devaient sous-traiter eux aussi en Chine...


----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4224237 a dit:
			
		

> *c'est plus cher mais tes films seront d&#233;velopp&#233;s aux petits oignons (c'est mieux que la javel)
> *



sachant que le prix de la javel est index&#233; sur le prix de l'oignon (et par la m&#234;me occasion sur celui du $ javanais), on a pas meilleurs temps de rincer les films directement au liquide vaisselle, (j'ai m&#234;me pas lu ca *cot&#233; cuisine*), plut&#244;t que ne serait-ce qu'avec un lavaquick de tetenal par exemple ?

non parceque &#224; la longue mes films sentent le citron, bon certes j'ai pas les mains s&#232;ches quand je fais des aggrandissements, et je d&#233;graisse mon plat de lasagne de y'a 3 jours avec un film HP5 pouss&#233; &#224; 1600, sans frotter...

mais je dois dire que je ne suis pas satisfait du r&#233;sultat (contraste mou, et baveux). Moi qui suis habitu&#233; &#224; travaill&#233; avec des produits photo de fa&#231;on artisanal (tiens ca rime avec tetenal coool) je m'en remet aux pros... Alem pourrais tu me dire (toi qui connais bien le sujet) quel est la voie &#224; suivre, je suis un peu perdu.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

_revenir dans le sujet&#8230; une bonne voie ! 
_


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2007)

Perso je l'aime beaucoup cette photo et vous ? 







​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2007)

moi aussi doudou. Elle me plait même pas mal. On fait des photos comme ça qui auraient été parfaite si...

En voilà une que j'adore (fallut être très patient ) mais elle est ratée, dans la précipitation de l'instant, il en manque un bout:rose:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Avril 2007)

Encore un fake de Leopard...


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> moi aussi doudou. Elle me plait même pas mal. On fait des photos comme ça qui auraient été parfaite si...
> 
> En voilà une que j'adore (fallut être très patient ) mais elle est ratée, dans la précipitation de l'instant, il en manque un bout:rose:



avec cette focale tu l'aurais jamais eu en entier


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2007)

Personnellement je ne trouve pas cette photo si rat&#233;e que &#231;a. Avoir la b&#234;te en entier n'aurait rien apport&#233; de plus: on voit tr&#232;s bien de quoi il s'agit m&#234;me sans le bout de queue manquant. Au contraire, avec un cadrage plus large il aurait &#233;t&#233; plus petit dans l'image et donc noy&#233; dans le d&#233;cors. Par ailleurs, la mise au point est bonne, la profondeur de champs parfaite pour faire ressortir le sujet et la lumi&#232;re pas mal quoi que peut etre un peu sombre.
Pour moi cette photo n'est pas rat&#233;e.


----------



## Lastrada (9 Avril 2007)

En voici une rat&#233;e et que j'aime pour changer.






Ce qui change c'est que la photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente n'&#233;tait pas rat&#233;e. 
Ce qui me g&#232;ne c'est que la chouette soit floue. Mais j'ai du croper comme un malade et j'&#233;tais super loin, et mon objo est lourd. Voil&#224;.​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

c'est quoi qui change quelle soit rat&#233;e ou que tu l'aime ?

perso c'est la grille trop nette qui me g&#232;ne  mais j'aime assez le regard de la bestiole


----------



## Klakmuf (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (9 Avril 2007)

Une grange construite en miniature ​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

ca s'appelle un mazeau... en tout cas par chez moi


----------



## mamyblue (9 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ca s'appelle un mazeau... en tout cas par chez moi


Tu as raison mais on écrit mazot et puis c'est pas ici que je voulais le mettre mais c'est pas grave


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

ha ou&#233; merde mazeau (pierre) c'est un homme politique et ancien alpiniste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

C'est ici le fil du régionalisme ? Parce que mazot ou mazeau, chez moi on appelle ça juste une photo.


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2007)

Petit retour en arri&#232;re hier en cherchant dans mes cartons de n&#233;gatifs...
Je n'ai pas retrouv&#233; ce que je cherchais mais je suis tomb&#233; sur cette photo, prise au caf&#233; en face de mon &#233;cole, quand j'y &#233;tais encore &#233;tudiant. Elle n'a rien de bien int&#233;ressant, que ce soit la lumi&#232;re ou le cadrage, et je n'ai m&#234;me pas &#233;t&#233; foutu de faire la mise au point sur le personnage au premier plan.

Mais voil&#224;, c'est justement cette absence de nettet&#233; sur les personnages qui aujourd'hui m'interpelle. 
En effet la seule chose qui semble nette ce sont les verres sur le comptoir, seuls vestiges qui subsistent aujourd'hui de cette sc&#232;ne, les deux personnes &#233;tant disparus, peu de temps apr&#232;s pour l'un, et quelques ann&#233;es plus tard pour le second, un visa estampill&#233; "cirrhose" pour le paradis des &#233;cluseurs de ballons.

Ce flou ne me g&#232;ne plus du tout et prends aujourd'hui un tout autre sens, comme si la photo avait voulu commencer le travail de sape qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral la m&#233;moire se charge d'effectuer, arrondissant les angles et diluant les contours, avant m&#234;me la fin de l'histoire. Je fabule un peu mais c'est ce que je ressens aujourd'hui quand je la regarde.

Alors certes ce ne sera jamais une "belle photo", mais pour moi elle restera longtemps l'une de mes plus belles, parce qu'elle est charg&#233;e &#224; bloc d'un paquets de souvenirs et qu'elle r&#233;sume &#224; elle seule tous les moments que j'ai pass&#233;, un verre &#224; la main, &#224; &#233;couter ces deux hommes (toujours ivres mais toujours dignes) raconter leur vie, leurs amours, leur monde.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Avril 2007)

et puis un mec qui boit du blanc au comptoir si il est un peu flou  c'est plut&#244;t r&#233;v&#233;lateur de son &#233;tat


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et puis un mec qui boit du blanc au comptoir si il est un peu flou  c'est plut&#244;t r&#233;v&#233;lateur de son &#233;tat



Certes, &#231;a r&#233;sume assez bien leurs regards, flous, fuyants tourn&#233;s vers l'int&#233;rieur, au chaud, l&#224; o&#249; plus personne de pouvait venir leur casser les pieds, sauf sur invitation pour partager un bout de souvenir et un verre de vin avec eux.


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2007)

Ce que j'y ai vu, avant de lire ton commentaire sur cette photo, ce sont les regards crois&#233;s de ces deux hommes, qui semblent les r&#233;unir malgr&#233; qu'ils ne se regardent pas. Ensuite ces quelques verres sur le zinc qui sont comme un lien entre eux.
Enfin, et je ne sais pas dire pourquoi, quelque chose de terriblement humain &#233;mane de ces deux hommes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Ce que j'y ai vu, avant de lire ton commentaire sur cette photo, ce sont les regards croisés de ces deux hommes, qui semblent les réunir malgré qu'ils ne se regardent pas. Ensuite ces quelques verres sur le zinc qui sont comme un lien entre eux.
> Enfin, et je ne sais pas dire pourquoi, quelque chose de terriblement humain émane de ces deux hommes.



merci Lumai. Tu résumes ce que je pense de cette photo. Elle aurait pu faire partie du fil sur l'art du cadrage au scalpel. Poteau pile axe 1° tiers... Même "flou" .


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Avril 2007)




----------



## mamyblue (19 Avril 2007)

J'aime bien cet arbre devant le champs de colza, dommage elles sont un peu rat&#233;es  
( prise avec mon ancien AN)​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

Hop.
Première fois que je poste ici, tiens... Pourtant j'en ai en stock, des ratées que j'adore. 





Prise dans mon bistrot préféré à moi que j'ai.
J'ai essayé de faire un effort de cadrage, tout ça, la fausse grappe de raisin m'a toujours plu, les bouteilles de rouge, le tableau au-dessus... J'ai voulu montrer un peu, pas trop, faire le mariole, et au final ça ne donne pas grand chose. 

Ce qui me plait dans cette photo, outre les souvenirs et l'ambiance qui y sont rattachés, c'est cet effet bizarre sur les bouteilles : on dirait un dessin.
Alors que pas du tout, et que je n'ai rien retouché. 

Du coup elle me plait.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

ratée mais je l'aime bien. Tout y est sauf la netteté. Rahh.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> _Poissons
> _
> ratée mais je l'aime bien. Tout y est sauf la netteté. Rahh.



Normal, pas facile de prendre des photos nettes sous l'eau. Tu lui as pas mis de lunettes à ton appareil?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

ha mais oui mais non :rose: 

en fait c'est un aquarium (place du trocadero) où il est interdit d'utiliser le flash (qui ne donnerait rien de toute façon). La salle est dans une pénombre et je n'avais pas de trépied. A main levé, ce n'est pas simple.

ceci dit, j'en ferais bien de "vrais".


----------



## richard-deux (3 Mai 2007)

_Ed Harcourt au piano & Erik Truffaz &#224; la trompette.
L'Archiduc (Bruxelles) le 29 avril 2007._​
Photo floue mais je trouve qu'elle a son charme.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

La photo rat&#233;e par excellence ou comment foirer une prise de vu en &#233;tant distrait.
J'ai oubli&#233; de r&#233;gler la sensibilit&#233;, je suis rest&#233; sur 80 ISO  , le temps d'expo &#233;tait beaucoup trop long et y a un boug&#233; alors que j'utilisai un tr&#233;pied et un objectif stabilis&#233; :mouais: non mais quel boulet, quel boulet...:rateau: 
Cependant je l'aime bien quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2007)

...





 ​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mai 2007)

ben &#224; force je vois plus que le trou du fion du cl&#233;bard en fait


----------



## Lastrada (13 Mai 2007)

ah ? oui, maintenant que tu le dis....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2007)

Ben oui elle est super ratée... mais je l'aime bien.








​


----------



## Lastrada (14 Mai 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Alors c'est pour &#231;aaaaa que tu la postes ici, alors ?




Remarque, elle ne manque pas de flare.


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

_Je l'aime bien celle là. 
Question technique c'est bouof, mal cadré avec une gambette sur la gauche, flou (ze veux un caillou qui ouvreuuuuh ), quelques zones brulées mais elle m'évoque la sensualité, la féminité, le désir, ... Et pis l'histoire de la prise qu'on ne peut pas partager._

J'ai souvent ce soucis lorsque la lumière est un peu tamisé. Des zones brulées, du flou parce que j'expose trop. Pourtant je me calle à 1600 iso, j'ouvre au max mais rien à faire.

Des astuces? :rose: 
Mici.


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juin 2007)

bah si ca crame, ferme un peu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Mokééé...  
Ce serai pas plutôt un problème de pose? 

Mici
V'


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juin 2007)

braketing alors

y'a plein de solutions


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> braketing alors
> 
> y'a plein de solutions



Ca fait beaucoup de choses pour une photo prise sur le vif! :rose:

J'ai encore du boulot!  

Merci Captain, 'vais essayer d'appliquer tout ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juin 2007)

Parmi mes photos ratées, celle-ci est l'une de mes préférées. 
Le sujet de départ -une route la nuit, photographiée d'un taxi-, n'est plus du tout identifiable, mais j'aime bien les formes, les lignes, les couleurs, les lumières...  

Pour une fois, photo postée sans aucune retouche.  
​


----------



## mamyblue (23 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir parrain
Et ben tu vois moi j'ai aussi raté ma photo
Mais comme j'adore les fleurs 
J'ai décidé de les poster ici ... 
 :love: ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Et les couleurs sont mornes m&#234;me apr&#232;s bidouilles de potards.
C'est soit la pelloche (solaris de leclerc, plus de fujifilm par trois) soit le d&#233;veloppement express jufifilm, soit leur scan, j'esp&#232;re que c'est leur scans.

En tous cas, j'appr&#233;cie les possibilit&#233;s du 135 mm. Faut que je m'y habitue les cadrages laissent &#224; d&#233;sirer.

Soleil couchant, 4 pelloches de 24.
Beaucoup d'essai avec un doubleur de focale flouteur fou, &#224; laisser soigneusement de c&#244;t&#233; peut &#234;tre.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

_morale de cette photo : ne jamais oublier que parfois sur un ponton tard le soir, trois gros cons peuvent sauter rien que pour te faire chier





_


----------



## nath77 (17 Août 2007)

j'aime beaucoup celle-ci


----------



## Joelaloose (20 Août 2007)

Si seulement la maison n'avait pas été floue....




​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Août 2007)

ben fallait faire la mise au point sur la maison


----------



## Joelaloose (20 Août 2007)

Non le problème vien du zoom à fond et d'une maladie de parkinson.... 
Et il m'aurait fallu une profondeur de champ suppérieure


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2007)

_un tr&#233;pied, un diaph ferm&#233;, tout &#231;a&#8230; aucune excuse ! 

et en plus, tout le monde l'a faite cette photo sur la rivi&#232;re d'Etel ! _


----------



## blafoot (22 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4372062 a dit:
			
		

> _un trépied, un diaph fermé, tout ça aucune excuse !
> 
> et en plus, tout le monde l'a faite cette photo sur la rivière d'Etel ! _



La RIA d'étel ^^ 

la maison au milieu de l'eau en face de Saint-Cado 

C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'elle est floue ..


----------



## Captain_X (22 Août 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> La RIA d'étel ^^
> 
> la maison au milieu de l'eau en face de Saint-Cado
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'elle est floue ..



qu'elle SOIT floue tu voulais dire.... c'est vrai que c'est dommage


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4372062 a dit:
			
		

> _un tr&#233;pied, un diaph ferm&#233;, tout &#231;a&#8230; aucune excuse !
> 
> et en plus, tout le monde l'a faite cette photo sur la rivi&#232;re d'Etel ! _


que ne ferait on pas pour eviter d'acheter une carte postale 


(en plus, en posant l'appareil sur le parapet du pont de st cado, il n'y a m&#234;me pas &#224; investir dans un tr&#233;pied)


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> La RIA d'&#233;tel ^^
> 
> la maison au milieu de l'eau en face de Saint-Cado
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'elle est floue ..


_j'suis pas breton moi&#8230; j'dis une rivi&#232;re&#8230; 


par contre, si jamais tu te pointes &#224; Amiens un jour et que tu dis "les canaux", je t'enverrais "rieux" &#224; la figure ! 
_


----------



## Captain_X (22 Août 2007)

vl'&#224; qu'Alem nous sort les violons

en m&#234;me temps qui voudrait aller &#224; Amiens ... en dehors de la carte aux tr&#233;sors ?


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2007)

moi.


----------



## zamal85 (27 Août 2007)




----------



## zamal85 (30 Août 2007)

si je comprends bien elle est vraiment pourrie ma photo


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Septembre 2007)

Non j'aime bien aussi.

A moi :


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2007)

ça fait un bout de temps que je souhaitais la poster, et vu qu'aujourd'hui, particulièrement, elles me manquent toutes les 2, je me lance...




Non non, Odré et Marie ne sont pas en train de souffrir, promis! Juste de rire de bon coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

C'est qu'on a usé de notre gosier lors de cette soirée là !
Un bon vieux "Vent frais, vent du matin" en canon, je l'avais pas fait depuis ma petite enfance 

Dis moi y'a pleins de photos que j'ai raté  
J'ai aperçu un portail toussa ... et la machine à CdB en panne ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est qu'on a usé de notre gosier lors de cette soirée là !
> Un bon vieux "Vent frais, vent du matin" en canon, je l'avais pas fait depuis ma petite enfance
> 
> Dis moi y'a pleins de photos que j'ai raté
> J'ai aperçu un portail toussa ... et la machine à CdB en panne ...


vi, j'ai pas tout montr&#233;. Faudrait que je les mettes en ligne ou je sais pas quoi, mais je sais pas comment m'y prendre. :rose:


----------



## manustyle (4 Septembre 2007)

ben je la poste ou ma tof alors ? ct marrant


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2007)

va voir au bar s'il y a un fil "les images non anim&#233;es sympas", &#231;a sera plus appropri&#233;&#8230; 

dans Portfolio, on poste *ses* propres cr&#233;ations.


----------



## wip (5 Septembre 2007)

Je sais, le net aurait du être fait sur la fleur en haut à droite, mais bon... comme ça, je la trouve sympa aussi... :rose:



​


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2007)

Me semblait bien que tu avais des pré-dispositions de bourreau d'enfants.
J'ai rien osé dire jusqu'à maintenant. Mais là, je peux plus me taire.
 
:love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2007)

c'est ton fils ?


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2007)

non c'est son chat... mais il l'a tondu &#224; la lib&#233; en 45


----------



## MOMAX (18 Septembre 2007)

Après un Pic Nic bien arrosé


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2007)

sans dec tu la trouves r&#233;ussie ?


----------



## vousti (19 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> sans dec tu la trouves réussie ?



à mon avis c'est pas la photo, c'est la cuite qui était réussie


----------



## MOMAX (19 Septembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> sans dec tu la trouves réussie ?


:rateau: Cool je suis sur le bon fil !


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2007)

​ 

Bon, c'est pris avec un téléphone portable, au petit matin (ça indique l'etat de fraicheur du photographe), mais je trouve l'effet intéressant, la  composition aussi.


----------



## mamyblue (24 Septembre 2007)

Je sais cette photo est ratée, mais cet oiseau est très spécial...​ 
Jamais nous en avons vu ici, il doit être perdu, tout le quartier est surpris.​ 
Si quelqu'un peut le reconnaître et sait d'où il vient, un MP serait sympa. Merci!​


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2007)

c'est pas une mouette ? ... la suisse à bien une flotte, après tout 


(ouais je sais y'a aussi des mouettes au dessus de la Seine mais ... flute)


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  ) *​ 



 Je la poste en tant que photo ratée, parce que les effets ne sont pas du tout volontaires, et parce que la photo dans son ensemble s'éloigne beaucoup de l'intention que j'avais au départ, au moment de ce cliché. 
 Ceci dit, j'aime bien le résultat final, malgré tout.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (8 Octobre 2007)

Alem, faut pas vexer les gens comme ca...


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_dendrim&#232;re&#8230; t'es un salaud mon ch&#233;ri !  
_


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

pas si raté que ça, je trouve.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Octobre 2007)

y'a quelque chose


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2007)

Comme ça ?


----------



## Tyite Bulle (18 Octobre 2007)

enlève l'heure sur le côté


----------



## Captain_X (18 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Comme ça ?




ha ben voilà


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2007)

Tyite Bulle a dit:


> enlève l'heure sur le côté





Captain_X a dit:


> ha ben voilà


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Comme ça ?




un jour faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu fais tes cadres...

sinon, là du coup, la photo n'est plus dans le bon fil mais devrait rejoindre celui des plus belles photos...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Octobre 2007)

Elle est belle, non? J'ai failli la mettre dans vos plus belles...


----------



## Captain_X (28 Octobre 2007)

'tain quand tu tombes sur l'image ca fait un choc tout de m&#234;me


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2007)

Tout compte fait, j'aurais mieux fait de la mettre dans bidouillez-moi.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2007)

Nan y'a rien a faire.


----------

